# Monster Mud Reaper



## killer13

Very nice. The pics make it seem like a good beginner project.

Thanks!


----------



## CMGhost

Great project tutorial...lots of detailed pictures. thanks so much for the long-waited tutorial... This is still the best looking reaper I have ever seen.

Started mine last night with the pic you had on your blog, thanks for everything


----------



## lowdwnrob

That thinlooks great. Me and the wife was wondering exactly how this was done. That was a great explnation with great pics. Thanks.


----------



## FrightKnight

That is a GREAT looking Reaper! How much does he weigh now that you added the monster mud?


----------



## jimmyzdc

It weighed a ton when the monster mud was wet but after it drys all the water in the mud evaporates and it becomes a lot lighter. I would say the whole thing weighs maybe 20 lbs. It's very manageable and easy to move around with a hand truck.


----------



## halloweenbarb

*monstermud reaper*

thank you for doing a step by step guide, I am seriousely concidering doing this now, I didn t really wanna have anything to do with M.M. before.
Do you only have to do one coat of the monster mud? and it it stiff stiff stiff? and do you think you'll do more of these?


----------



## jimmyzdc

Yup I only did one coat and if I had to touch up a few spots I slapped some on by hand. When its still wet you can move it around and shape it but once its dry it become super stiff. As for doing more....my original plan was to have two of these guys on either side of my walkway but I feel like I'm running out of time to get my other projects done so I think I'll wait to do the other one next year


----------



## cylonfrogqueen

Excellent! Thanks for sharing your how to. Your grim reaper looks great.
And there is still time  to make a matching one.


----------



## Terra

I. need. to. have. this. in. my. graveyard!

Great tutorial. I can use the basics for many things.


----------



## Herman Secret

Great tutorial and and incredible looking prop. Me thinks this may be on the project schedule for next year. Thnaks for sharing


----------



## CMGhost

Hey jimmy...did you ever get your lantern working? Did you hard wire it or make it battery operated?

I got mine ready to cover, but I'm thinking about hard wiring it through the PVC and plugging it in, because the LED's just don't look right in there.


----------



## netsirk

Absolutely love this one. Unfortunately, all DH says is "can't break it down to store". He is such a fuddy duddy.


----------



## INDY

Thanks for sharing !! Cause that is just freakin awesome!!!


----------



## AltF4

Wow this is amazing, and exactly what I was looking for.

Thank you very much for sharing.
If you made any other reapers like this please feel free to take some pics of those too =]

The images are very helpful because you just inspired me


----------



## Blood~Hound

What a great How-To. Thank you so much for taking the time to put this together for us.


----------



## Frosty Don

Thanks for the great tutorial!!

General question, how fragile is a prop like this? I mean will it crack really easily, do you have to be super careful handling it? I wouldn't have the room to store something like that, but I always wondered about the MM thing. I looks so cool!


Thanks 
Don


----------



## Hacknslash

Thank you so much for the how-to! Here is my end result...worked out just as you said. We are adding the lantren later...just wanted something there for now to show the potential. Now we are going to plan to do one kneeling and looking into a grave that will be smaller and somewhat across from this one. 

Still need to seal and paint this guy...that will come this weekend 

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## AltF4

Wow really nice man.

What are you going to paint him with?


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Oh wow! Thank you so much for making this tutoral. I showed this link to my hubby and my dad and they're rearing to go.

Guess what I'm doing this weekend???


----------



## Junit

That's very cool. I'm going shopping this weekend and hopefully will be making one of my own! Thanks for the great tutorial!


----------



## thud

Man, love'n all of your projects. Great work! What weight/size/scale do you recommend for the chicken wire? Last time I was at Tractor Supply Co., I remember them having several grades of chicken wire to choose from. Does it matter? Do you have a preference?

Thanks!

*thud*


----------



## bekkiloufright

Excellent tutorial! Possibly the best I've seen for reaper MM projects and I've seen many.
I particularly like your frame, looks like it could take a fair force wind!

Now for possibly a silly question. What is this latex paint and where can I get it in the UK? I've been lookin at this with such a dumb expression. The closest I've been able to figure is exterior masonry paint.


----------



## Terra

Latex paint is also known as acrylic paint. It's the everyday common paint that is water-based. When you go to the paint store there are basically two kinds of paint. Acrylic paint(latex) or oil paint. 

I've been down that confusion road myself. I wish they would pick one word and stick with it. Did you also know that oil paint is also known as *alkyd* paint?! CONFUSING!!!!


----------



## jimmyzdc

Lol that latex paint thing confused me too at first  As for the question about the chicken wire I just bought the standard stuff at home depot. I believe it was 2 or 3 ft by 25 foot roll. I used maybe half the roll but I figure I got some extra for more props later


----------



## thud

Groovy, I just snagged some yesterday, and sounds like it's the same stuff. Thanks!

*thud*


----------



## ciccioma

*awesome halloween prop*

do you know how much burlap you used?
i was thinking that about 6-8 yards should work....


----------



## Dark Star

ciccioma said:


> do you know how much burlap you used?
> i was thinking that about 6-8 yards should work....


I think the garden store kind works the best, and it is cheaper.


----------



## GhoulishCop

Hope some folks are still reading this thread. 

Having advanced along in constructing my Reaper, I've noticed the burlap I used is more of the type you'd wrap the ball of a plant in than what might be called "fabric." The weave is much more open so that when MM is applied to it, there are many holes still visible. I've posted a picture below to illustrate what I'm talking about.

My question is, how critical is this "flaw?" The picture shows the results after having applied two-plus coats of MM, but the waterproofing paint has yet to be applied. Since that is thick as well, I'm hoping many of these holes will disappear.

In short, will the prop be ruined if, after painting it, it is left out in the weather? 

Next year I'll go for the fabric material so as not to have this worry. Thanks!

Rich


----------



## _Katie_Lee_

I love this prop. I've never used MM, and this looks like a really easy prop to try for my first time using MM. Thanks for the great tutorial!


----------



## kprimm

If you leave your monster mud pal out in the rain he will get ruined. I coated mine with varnish after painting him and it gave him a very good seal. I still dont think i would leave him outuncovered in the rain, protected or not.


----------



## GhoulishCop

Thanks, kprimm. 

I ended up putting another coat or two of MM on him, with the second coat being a little thinner than the first and third to try and get as much coverage as possible (used up the full 5 gallons of joint compound). I'm now painting him with Dry-Loc water block, but in between the folds of the cloth it's difficult to reach.

I like your idea of spraying him with a protective finish. After I paint him I'll hit him with the finish using my compressor and sprayer. That should allow me to reach areas the brush couldn't get to. Between the water repellant, the paint, and the finish, he'll be as protected as I can possibly get him.

I sure would hate to see him melt in my front yard, though, if one of those cold, October rains comes whipping through.

Rich


----------



## Fatman

I've finally got mine constructed. Going to pick up some drylok this weekend to paint it. 

Anyone attempting to build this prop, do yourself and your back a favor. Get a friend to help you with the burlap application. It took me about 5 hours to fully soak the burlap and get it on the form to my liking. A 3 yrd piece weighed easily 35 lbs when it was saturated. After 5 hours of squeezing, pulling, soaking burlap your hands are nearly worthless. Trying to work on a prop that is 8.5' tall doesn't help much either. 

Get a friend, cut your time and effort drastically.


----------



## GhoulishCop

Fatman, I hear ya!

I'd also recommend not taking the MM-soaked burlap and tossing it up on top of the outstretched arm, at least not if you haven't glued the PVC pieces together. Why, your whole assembly might just come apart...not that that happened to me, of course.

I've been thinking of putting together a list of "Don'ts" that people might want to think about if they're considering building a Reaper of their own. Such as...

...Don't put support beam to the side of the Reaper, put it in front since it tends to lean that way (just like the tutorial's photos show!);
...Don't forget to put TWO screws in bracket that hold up the outstretched arm;
...Don't get burlap sack material; spend the extra $1 to get the tighter weave fabric.

Yeah, that sort of stuff. Oh yes, this project was a lot of fun!

Rich


----------



## Itsjustme

These are amazing!! We have spent all day building two of them and they are turning out fantasticlly!!

One question though, how do you go about attaching the burlap to the chicken wire so that it stays once you coat it in the MM? We can't figure out how to attach it and are stuck!


----------



## GhoulishCop

Itsjustme,

I had a head-scratching time figuring that out myself. There were several pieces that weren't a problem because they draped over the top of the frame. The cowl, for example, stretched from the lamp-holding arm, across the head, and then off the opposite shoulder.

But the piece that hung in front gave me the dickens of a time. What I ended up doing was taking one corner, twisting it into a long-ish strand and pulled it through the chicken wire to tie a knot, sort of. Since it was hidden behind another piece of fabric you couldn't see it. I did the same on another hanging piece.

One other issue I had was having two pieces not quite meet so there was a slight gap between the two exposing the wire frame. I had considered hanging another piece of burlap, but I wasn't too keep on the idea (because I'm cheap, for one, but also because I thought it would make the Reaper look too heavily clothed. 

My solution was to cut a short length of wire that had wrapped my chicken wire bundle and pushed it through both pieces and then through the wire frame beneath. I then brought it back out and tied it off. After cutting off the extra, I bent it down into the fold that was created and hid it. A small application of MM, plus all the paint and coatings afterwards, completely hid the joint.

Hope that helps.

Rich


----------



## Fatman

I made mine out of burlap bags I cut open to lay flat.
I stapled the pieces together, and when I had the front and the back ready
I stapled them together at the top and left room for the head to poke out.

Then I put it all in the mud, and when it was on the way I wanted I used the stapler
to staple the sides up.

Works great, but keep a bucket of water handy to clean the stapler, otherwise it will clog with drywall compound.


----------



## Jswift

So awesome. Thats looks super creepy. I love it. Good stuff.


----------



## AnitaJ

We made this Grim Reaper today. We first tried dipping the burlap fabric in the MM bucket. That did not work very well, we were exhausted.

Finally, we got the bright idea to lay a piece of plywood across two sawhorses, we put the fabric on the board and stretched it out, kind of like we were ironing. We started at the end and coated it with our hands, this worked very well. As we finished a section we rolled the fabric which helped coat it even more and kept the already painted part out of our way. We were able to coat the entire thing in about 30 min or so. There were two of us. 

I purchased the Wal-Mart Burlap for 2.45 a yard and got 4 yards. We did our reaper 7ft tall and it fit perfectly when we folded it in half, put the center over the neck area, it was long enough to reach the bottom in front and back. We wired the sides together then made a shawl out of landscapers burlap that we had left over from something else. Once coated with the MM we coudln't tell the difference at all.

Thanks for this tutorial, it will help make our haunted hayride a big success.


----------



## BlackCrow

dude..this is amazing...I give you an applause....


----------



## dirtman775

This is the best i've seen on the net.....extremely simple and yet totally effective


----------



## MedeaViolia

i'm building my own monster mud reaper next week so this is very helpful


----------



## owensii

*wish me luck*

I am hoping to start my monster mud reaper this weekend. I have gathered all the supplies and now it is just putting it together. So be a good project, wish me luck.


----------



## GhoulishCop

It took me about a week to build my Reaper, but I didn't rush it at all. For example, I built the armature the first day (didn't take very long really, though forming the chicken wire was a challenge at first), then mixed up the monster mud and applied the burlap the second day. This actually did take some time and not only because I tossed one section of MM-soaked burlap onto the lantern arm. That caused all the PVC pieces to come apart since I didn't glue them together (duh). 

I then let it dry for a day (seemed really dry though some say it can take 2 or 3 days to dry). I had to put on a second (and in some sections a third) coat of MM because my burlap was a wide weave, so there were a lot of holes that needed to be filled in. So overall it took me two-plus days for the MM part.

I then applied the Dryloc waterproofer and waited for that to thoroughly dry before I painted it. I then waited a day or so before applying the sealer.

I imagine you can cut down on some of the time needed by not busting up your piece like I did and using more appropriate fabric. But it is a great project and was a terrific introduction to me for both using MM and for building my own props. 

Good luck and enjoy!

Rich


----------



## owensii

*cool*

Thanks Rich for the heads up. I will take my time. My hope is to get the frame up today. Possibly get the burlap and monster mud up by Sunday and let it dry the week. Then waterproof it and seal it. What did you use for a sealer?


----------



## GhoulishCop

owensii,

I used Olympic Multi-Surface Waterguard. It had the additional benefit of being the cheapest one sold at Lowe's ($8 or so for a gallon, about half the price of the Thompson's). I applied two coats liberally, allowing the first to dry thoroughly, just in case the protection was also half that of Thompson's. Heh. 

After the first rainstorm we had earlier this week, everything looked good. He developed a slightly bluish tint (which got me nervous at first) but after drying he returned to his regular color. The Reaper remains solid without any signs of moisture decay and it's raining again today. I'm more worried about the wind knocking him over again than water damage at this point. I think it's well protected.

Rich


----------



## owensii

*thanks*

I will look for that at lowes. I will posts some pictures if everything goes well. Thanks again for the help. Take care all and have a great weekend.


----------



## owensii

*progess so far*

Well last night I got my frame built the only problem was getting the hood looking good. I used zip ties to attatch the wire netting and then folded over the chicken wire and tied it together. I cut my burlap into two pieces, the first piece was the middle piece, I cut a basic poncho shape for the middle portion and the second extended from arm to arm and made the hood. I think a third piece would have been good for a wrap around the bottom of the neck area. I mixed up my monster mud and got the burlap coated. I placed my burlap in a tote tub and that gave me more space to work the material. The mix was very cold for winter is coming to North Dakota, but got it done. You were not kidding on how heavy the material became with the mix. I place the body portion on and used an old piece of rope to hold the piece together and conceal the sides. It makes a good a belt for the reaper. I put up the other piece and there was some movement but the reaper held the weight. It is now drying and looks good. I did have to manipulate the hood piece the most to make if it look good. So afer drying I am hoping it will be alot lighter and then I will coat it, paint it and seal it. So far so good.


----------



## GhoulishCop

owensii,

Sounds like you've made good progress so far. Don't forget to take pictures and share!

Rich


----------



## hallorenescene

geesh opete, that is sweet


----------



## MedeaViolia

Just coated Mr Door with mud. First time using it so that was.. um.. cold.. and rather icky, but surprisingly fun. here is hoping the weather holds for a few days so he can dry!

He's a rather happy chappy


----------



## hallorenescene

wow, he turned out wonderful. i really like the looks of monster mud projects


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

He looks great, he'll look very eerie on Halloween night.


----------



## Langolier

What about withstanding weather ( rain, etc... ) since it's drywall mud will it disolve under those conditions ? 

Looks great !!!


----------



## GhoulishCop

w666will,

So far I've found that my Reaper has held up extraordinarily well in the rain. No doubt a large part of the credit goes to the fact that it has a layer of Dryloc waterproofingon it, several coats of exterior paint, and two coats of deck sealer. There has been no threat to the integrity of the prop yet.

Although they're in California (and it never rains in southern CA, or so the song says), the Davis Graveyard has a grove of Reapers they put out every year and which have apparently held up well. But again, I can't speak for the weather there since I'm on the East Coast. But in the month I've displayed my prop, it's doing fine so far in the rain. The wind...not so much!

Rich


----------



## GhoulishCop

Oops, I wrote California, but I just realized its Oregon the Davis's are located in. I'll assume the northwest has its shares of rain if everyone complaining about the Seattle area is right. ;>

Rich


----------



## BlackCrow

i just made mine in the last 3 1/2 hrs. looks pretty okay....i hope it turns out well, he kinda looks malnourished so we had to stick hosing inside of him...and now he is pregnant...lol.. we had to sandwich him between 2 old mattresses..so he's a reaper sandwich..


----------



## bmhughes

*Hello All...*

This is my first post on here. I discovered this forum a couple of weeks ago and quickly got addicted. The talent on here is amazing.

I was so inspired that I made my own MM Reaper and wanted to post a pic. I am working on a couple of other projects for my backyard haunt and hope to add to it each year.

Look forward to stealing y'all's ideas.


----------



## bmhughes

*Here's the picture...*

Apparently I can't post a pic on my first post so here it is:


----------



## GhoulishCop

bmhughes,

I hear ya about the addiction this place creates! I've been bitten by the bug myself after starting here a month ago and I gotta tell you it's a dangerous thing: you start getting _ideas._ You start wanting to try new things, like you MM Reaper, which looks great, by the way.

I also made my first reaper last month, and then started making groundbreaker zombies, papier mache severed heads, skull masks, and more. Addiction, indeed! So tread carefully here, you might never turn back. 

Once again, great job on the reaper.

Rich


----------



## Mad Mad Mark

*wow ! reaper looks great*

I am in the process of finishing up a reaper myself. It's not done with monster mud however (I'm new to this forum and until now I have never herd of mm) I like your reaper better than my own. I love the black faceless look.....a classic !!! I am also working on a rotting corpse that has an exposed ribcage and mouldering guts within. Worms are crawling through the guts (rubber fishing worms ! yay! ) Will post some pic's when I learn how to do that here. Once more, well done on the reaper and thanks for the photo step by step !


----------



## hallorenescene

Mad Mad Mark said:


> I Will post some pic's when I learn how to do that here!


believe it or not there is even a tuitorial on how to post pictures. if you can't find it doing a search, ask baron samedi or msmeeples and they will help you


----------



## Mad Mad Mark

Hallorenesean, Thanks for the info . Yes I'll do that.


----------



## SpiritOfHalloween

Looks pretty good. Simple, but good.


----------



## UCIooBAkeeP

is there a cheaper alternatives to drylok? that stuff is expensive


----------



## owensii

*mud monster done and was a hit.*

Here is a picture of the monster I made. I did attatch a light and distressed it even more. I wish I would have put wheels on it for ease in moving.


----------



## hallorenescene

owensii, have you put the mud on yet. it doesn't look like it. very cool monster


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit

That reaper is amazing! I'd love to try that after I get my feet wet on some less messy props next year.


----------



## savagehaunter

nice pics and how to instructions.


----------



## Biggie

Well, I used MM for the first time and I have to say I am glad I had the Kerosene heater going. It is cold to work with, but it makes you feel like a little kid getting all muddy again. Next time I am doing it during the summer so it will be refreshing having my arms cover in MM. However I am going to lay the material on plywood and spread MM on to the fabric. Its too tedious wringing out 4 yards of fabric repeatedly to get decent coverage. Also I had to scrub my garage floor from splatter mixing the stuff up with the drill, its worth it to use the mixing bit. I couldn't imagine mixing it by hand.


----------



## LadyAlthea

these are amazing!!! And look really doable for me!

reading the entire thread has been really informative. I see many had wind blow over issues. I wonder, if you drilled some holes in the bottom wood base and stuck re bar in there if that would help? Or maybe when you put that first flange on, you drilled a hole a wee bit smaller in the center, and after you screw that pipe in there you placed it over re bar? that would mean lifting it into place but might be worth it in the long run.


----------



## Biggie

LadyAlthea said:


> these are amazing!!! And look really doable for me!
> 
> reading the entire thread has been really informative. I see many had wind blow over issues. I wonder, if you drilled some holes in the bottom wood base and stuck re bar in there if that would help? Or maybe when you put that first flange on, you drilled a hole a wee bit smaller in the center, and after you screw that pipe in there you placed it over re bar? that would mean lifting it into place but might be worth it in the long run.


Thats what I am doing next time, I actually use 1/2 and 3/4 PVC that I dont use as stakes. I will end up on my next one cutting a hole out in the plywood under the pipe to run the PVC up it. Give MM a try it creates a great effect and you will get alot of compliments from it.


----------



## JonnOfMars

Awesome design, clear step by step directions, couldn't be better. Thanks!


----------



## Biggie

Finally got a new camera to get a picture of "Victor", the name was decided at our thanksgiving party by some guests. Your tutorial gave me the push to make this and the 4 more I need to make for next years haunt. Its only difference is the arms being down, I am going to make one holding a lantern, and the rules sign for our new haunt.

Still need to do some highlighting and throw some ivy on him


----------



## hallorenescene

that turned out very nice


----------



## Corn Stalker

Thanks for the great tutorial! A monster mud search is how I found this site to begin with - now I'm hooked. This tutorial gave me enough info to try my first MM figure. Got the frame all done, but didn't buy enough burlap. DANG! Then there is the whole burlap vs sheet material issue. Will be trying the burlap first.......sheet next. Does a person REALLY need that many coats on it??! I was told somewhere along the line that the drylock would do, then touch up with paint where needed. Sounds like everyone here is ready for a flood, anyone try less sealing?


----------



## Nepboard

Can anyone tell me how fragile these are?? I put up my haunt in a few different locations and was wondering if it would be practical. I am sure it would get bumped around a little.


----------



## Corn Stalker

Thanks for the great tutorial! It was alot of work with burlap....recruited help with that last piece of material! Here is my very first monster mud man......


----------



## orionshorti

This is great. Thanks


----------



## jimmyzdc

Wow...great to see this thread still going. Glad it helped everyone make the jump into MM. I used Drylock on my MM reaper. I think all I did was one coat. But my reaper sits next to the front door under the porch so it really doesn't get wet. As for durability, this year was the second time I put the reaper out and he does get banged around quite a bit pulling him out of storage and moving him around. It has held up great! I haven't had to do any re-touching.


----------



## The Reapers WS6

This thread will never die,,, these are too much fun,,, here's ours,, still mid drylok phase,,, but he is wired for a lantern and such,, the Scythe is from my costume last year,, not going to be used with the prop itself for 2010, but since it was in the garage.....

View attachment 10437


View attachment 10438


View attachment 10439


----------



## hallorenescene

that is looking good.


----------



## LT Scare

VERY impressive. Great job. If I had enough storage space I'd definately copy your great example!


----------



## The Reapers WS6

Thanx! no credit to me though,,, mines also a copy of jimmyzdc's... his great write up at the beginning of this thread is what i followed,,, was the kidz and I's first experience with MM,, we had alot of fun,, the dryloking is taking forever,, lots of nooks and crannies to get at,, but well worth it,, he will reside in the garage, and has already scared the begeezies out of alot of kidz that bike up and down our street.


----------



## jimmyzdc

Thanks guys for all the complements. It's really exciting to see everyone's creations. I'm actually going to upgrade my reaper to have a spitter mechanism inside the hood area this year. The reaper has been a staple of the haunt for 3 years now and I think adding the spitter mech will scare the crap out of people since they think its just a static prop.

It's been such a busy year I haven't really got started on building anything. But I'll post a video once I get it finished.


----------



## The Reapers WS6

still unfinished,, but lookin good!!!

View attachment 10539


View attachment 10540


View attachment 10541


----------



## hallorenescene

reapers, that is looking good. you have some very nice props there.


----------



## Craig The Ripper

This was such an amazing prop, I HAD to give it a try. Today I got the armature built, and the electricals ran. 

I have modified a kerosene lantern (as per the original reaper) to use a "flicker" bulb (hard wired) and I decided that I wanted a red "glow" coming from the cowl. I installed a dimmer switch to be able to get just the right ambience with the C-7 bulb.

Tomorrow I plan on installing the chicken wire and will go about draping fabric over the frame to get an idea on how it will look. Kudos to all that have tried this project, I have had a GREAT time reading all the comments!


----------



## Craig The Ripper

As promised, I got my reaper built.

As you can see, I have added the right arm to craddle the sythe that I will be building for him. I have an inflatable ball jammed into the "head" area to hold everything in position (the mud was so heavy that the head kept collapsing)

I have electrics installed for a red glow in the head area and the lantern has a flicker bulb in it.

I have yet to waterproof him with Drylock, and to paint him, but I am pretty happy with how he turned out.


----------



## tinafromidaho

Has anyone tried these type of props i.e. frames with just burlap and not the MM? I was wondering about dying the burlap black and doing it that way. Any thoughts on this?
Thanks.


----------



## streakn

I really need to try this. Thanks for the tut


----------



## ghostuponthefloor

Okay, I am buying supplies or him, have you all bought just the 1 – 8ft. 1 ¼” PVC Pipe, which you cut to the height you want and use what is left to work with for the arms? Thanks.


----------



## Craig The Ripper

ghostuponthefloor said:


> Okay, I am buying supplies or him, have you all bought just the 1 – 8ft. 1 ¼” PVC Pipe, which you cut to the height you want and use what is left to work with for the arms? Thanks.


I used 15 ft of 1 1/4" pvc, but then, I made him 6 ft tall too.....


----------



## RCIAG

This thread is just ridiculously helpful!

In fact it's the reason I joined, I'd searched for some decent info on Monster Mud & this was the first stop, this thread.

Hopefully, I'll get one of these done along w/a few other MM things for this year or next.


----------



## BlackCrow

i made this last year!


----------



## Southern Haunter

Thanks for all the insights in this thread. I had never worked with monster mud but decided to give it a try. This thread was a great help. I am waiting on my reaper to dry but I think it has gone very well thus far. I would really like to make sure I weather proof the reaper good because I put a lot of work into this thing. Attached are the pics thus far.


----------



## hallorenescene

southern, that is very forboding looking, i love it


----------



## HauntoweeN

Looks great! Thanks for the step by step and the monster mud.


----------



## Witchy WomanNky

How many yards of burlap was needed for yours? By the way great job!


----------



## Craig The Ripper

Looking really good, Southern Haunter!


----------



## Southern Haunter

Witchy WomanNky said:


> How many yards of burlap was needed for yours? By the way great job!


Thanks! I am not sure exactly because i screwed up and cut up some pieces and then went and bought the rest of the bolt. I am going to guess I used between 6 and 7 yards. He is a little over 7ft tall. I used smaller pieces on the body and over lapped more than I should have. I covered all the body and arm and then I went over him with the big draping piece. I am very happy with the way the reaper turned out.


----------



## Southern Haunter

I ended up painting my reaper black and then sealing him with polyurethane. i wired his lantern and now I think he is complete. I live on the gulf coast and nicknamed him the "BP Reaper". I am pretty happy with the way it turned out. 

Thanks for all the information everyone shared on this thread.


----------



## Craig The Ripper

Nice work, Southern Haunter!


----------



## streakn

Southern Haunter said:


> I ended up painting my reaper black and then sealing him with polyurethane. i wired his lantern and now I think he is complete. I live on the gulf coast and nicknamed him the "BP Reaper". I am pretty happy with the way it turned out.
> 
> Thanks for all the information everyone shared on this thread.


Lovin it (the name and the work, lol). But the BP reaper is actually a rich CEO in a suit, laughing at all the residents that have to live in the mess they created. Ok, off my soap box.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh wow southern, i love your reaper. i want to do one someday, that and a beloved tombstone


----------



## Antimars

Thanks for the tutorial! Reading it finally made up my mind about trying monster mud.

I've begun construction on a body for Skully (old corpsed skull desk ornament of mine). Think he appreciates it. 

Only 4' tall.

...has a way to go yet in these, especially the front. I'm using sheets instead of burlap.

Wet phase...

(unfinished lantern just shoved there for effect...debating on whether to paint it. The scaling was done on purpose to give an illusion of age)









Back:


----------



## Craig The Ripper

Oh THAT is just TOO danged COOL!

FANTASTIC work!


----------



## hallorenescene

everytime i see one of these i think i gotta do one some day. looking good antimars


----------



## baboomgirl

*Help...need mud man help!*

Well, thx to the tutorial, I am in the process of making a mud man. everything is done up to the chicken wire... is there a specific gage or size that you used because it seems so flimsy and unsure of whether it will hold the weight of the wet burlap without crushing the shape when you lay it on. There are a few pics that seem to be missing from the tutorial and was thinking those pics may have been of the chicken wire? Not sure. If anyone has any suggestions( I have the 1" poultry fencing) as to if I may be doing something wrong or need to hang it a certain wat etc please feel free. Wanting to get this part done today so time is of the essence
Thx in advance


----------



## GhoulishCop

baboomgirl,

I've built two MM figures now and have used the same chicken wire without a problem. However, I will say that you should _place_ the fabric on the frame rather than toss it as I first did. Even a few inches was too much for MM-soaked burlap. 

My chicken wire came wrapped in a single piece of wire. I used that wire to tie the burlap to the various sections of chicken wire to hold in place until it dries. And once it does dry the figure is very durable.

Post pictures when you're done!

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## baboomgirl

GhoulishCop said:


> baboomgirl,
> 
> I've built two MM figures now and have used the same chicken wire without a problem. However, I will say that you should _place_ the fabric on the frame rather than toss it as I first did. Even a few inches was too much for MM-soaked burlap.
> 
> My chicken wire came wrapped in a single piece of wire. I used that wire to tie the burlap to the various sections of chicken wire to hold in place until it dries. And once it does dry the figure is very durable.
> 
> Post pictures when you're done!
> 
> Cheers,
> Rich


Thx Rich... I guess Im just nervous that all the work will come crashing down, or slumping down when I do the fun part. I will continue with what I am doing and hope for the best I guess


----------



## Craig The Ripper

I agree with GhoulishCop,

I used the 2" chicken wire (wish I had used the 1', but couldn't find it) ANYHOW, please DO post pics when done!


----------



## baboomgirl

No worries....will be sure to post pics after 1 st MM is completed


----------



## Craig The Ripper

baboomgirl said:


> No worries....will be sure to post pics after 1 st MM is completed


BTW, you might want to consider doing more than one layer of the chicken wire in the "head" area. I did one layer and ended up having to place a large inflated rubber ball in the cavity and prop it up with a pole to keep the "head" from collapsing from the weight until it dried. (just a thought)


----------



## baboomgirl

Ripper said:


> BTW, you might want to consider doing more than one layer of the chicken wire in the "head" area. I did one layer and ended up having to place a large inflated rubber ball in the cavity and prop it up with a pole to keep the "head" from collapsing from the weight until it dried. (just a thought)


good plan man... im about to go work on the hood shape now . Thx


----------



## lisa48317

Hmm, I'm thinking of doing something on a much smaller scale - getting one of those 24 inch dolls with the eyes that close when you tilt it back - the older ones that look off to the side are especially creepy - and MMing her but leaving the eyes free. Then standing her next to a tombstone or something. 

Oooh - has anyone put MM on a stuffed animal? Would that work?? Girl & her dog type thing....


----------



## Cortney from the coven

We bought the stuff to attempt to make this...I AM SO EXCITED! We have never used MM (gulp) and we hope that ours turns out nearly as fantastic as yours!


----------



## Craig The Ripper

Cortney from the coven said:


> We bought the stuff to attempt to make this...I AM SO EXCITED! We have never used MM (gulp) and we hope that ours turns out nearly as fantastic as yours!


Just take your time and I am sure it will turn out fine. And remember, this stuff is HEAVY, You WILL get a work-out doing this, but in the end it will all be worth the effort. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## ezekiel

Antimars said:


> Thanks for the tutorial! Reading it finally made up my mind about trying monster mud.
> 
> I've begun construction on a body for Skully (old corpsed skull desk ornament of mine). Think he appreciates it.
> 
> Only 4' tall.
> 
> ...has a way to go yet in these, especially the front. I'm using sheets instead of burlap.
> 
> Wet phase...
> 
> (unfinished lantern just shoved there for effect...debating on whether to paint it. The scaling was done on purpose to give an illusion of age)


Looking very good. I purchased the mud last year to create a MM creation but never got around to it. Antimars do you have a picture of the final product using sheets? I was thinking of using sheets instead of burlap as well ... the only obvious difference I can think of is texture, but at night does it really matter?


----------



## MLuther

Cheap and easy, I love it!


----------



## Itsjustme

We made these last year (thanks for your tutorial!!) and had so much fun doing it! I think they turned out great - if I do say so myself 










We had no where to store them so they have been hanging out haunting our garage all year.


----------



## hallorenescene

itsjustme, very nice.


----------



## crboggs

*Great Thread!*

This is a great thread.

In fact...its so great that it prompted me to register for the forum so that I could post and participate.

I've done PVC & Cheesecloth ghosts and ghouls in the past but have never tried the chicken wire and monster mud stuff.

I try to add a new "prop" to the yard each Halloween for the trick or treaters. Might have to be a reaper this year.


----------



## jackpot

All of them are so very cool it's now on my list. I won't have time to make one this year or the fund to but next year there will be one haunting the yard.


----------



## kevin242

We used small metal handles on our MM prop's base, It made carrying so much easier and kept pressure off the fragile surface. Great looking reaper!


----------



## sikntwizted

Not quite as good as most, but good enough for my first MM project. Added a piece of burlap painted black for the face. Has a small shelf around te chest area fo computer speakers. He'll be holding a lantern. Mostly 2X4's under there. PVC arm.


----------



## sikntwizted

Took these while it was drying. Looks better now.


----------



## Sudden

awesome work, turned out great! I may try this if i have time.


----------



## hallorenescene

sik, those are awesome. like your speaker idea. one of these days i'm going to try this


----------



## Craig The Ripper

This particular project is what got me going on re-building some of my props (LORD! They needed it!) Anyhow, I built this MM Reaper, and I couldn't be happier with him!

NOW I am looking to bigger and BETTER things for NEXT year!


----------



## Craig The Ripper

sikntwizted said:


> Not quite as good as most, but good enough for my first MM project. Added a piece of burlap painted black for the face. Has a small shelf around te chest area fo computer speakers. He'll be holding a lantern. Mostly 2X4's under there. PVC arm.


Personally, I think you did a HECK of a job! (You should be proud of you work!)


----------



## tommytrubbs

*Excellent.*

This is great. Would really love to put one of these together. Question is, do I have time before this year's celebrations?!


----------



## Cortney from the coven

As I type this I am watching my husband attach the monster mudded burlap to our grim reaper! I think if you get started now, you should have enough time! Depends on how much time you have to devote to it. We have been really busy this month so it has taken us about 3 weekends. It is looking so cool!!!


----------



## The Red Hallows

*I feel like I'm starting a project list of "to do over the summer." Thanks Jimmy!*


----------



## sikntwizted

Ripper, thanks a bunch. Tommy, I did that in 2 nights about 2 hours each night. This is the only MM project I have done. It's just going to be kind of a problem to store.


----------



## Deathbat

Cortney from the coven said:


> As I type this I am watching my husband attach the monster mudded burlap to our grim reaper! I think if you get started now, you should have enough time! Depends on how much time you have to devote to it. We have been really busy this month so it has taken us about 3 weekends. It is looking so cool!!!


Like Cort said, our reaper is looking awesome! Mudded and burlapped... now to treat with spray stone paint and seal/waterproof! We'll post pics once he's complete! To anyone thinking about this project - don't think, just jump in! It's LOTS OF FUN and very educational! This is my first big project and I am already excited to move onto my next one!
Advice so far:
- Don't skimp - get the correct gauge of piping, metal flange, 2' x 2' plywood
- Our reaper is 6 1/2 ft tall and it took all of 8 yards of burlap
- Use the 'fabric store' burlap - we lucked out and fell on a 30% off burlap sale!
- Make sure you secure the chicken wire to the base using U-shaped nails
- As has been mentioned, the mudded burlap is HEAVY - do not throw it on your reaper!

Feel free to ask any questions!

Thanks 
Daz


----------



## Deathbat

*SCORE!!! Michaels have their Valspar aerosol paints on clearance! I wiped them out of the Stone Effect premium enamel (Ideal for all my fellow monster mudders/yard haunters!)... regular price $8.99... listed on shelf as clearance $3.99... rang up at register $2.99!!! Get 'em while they're hot!!!*


----------



## CampCrystalLake

*Hello! I have a question....*

I wanted to ask the original poster (sorry dont know how to look to see who that is...Jimmy I think) how well does your reaper hold up to moving around? Like if you wanted to "drive" him to another location. Wondering about cracking. The mud I mean....not the frame....if this is making any sense.

Does the monster mud hold up to moving around and/or say for storage for next year?

Thanks


----------



## spooky in CO

You know... this post is 3yrs old and as far as I'm concerned, it's the definitive post on a Monster Mud Reaper. I keep seeing it float to the top... and there's a reason for that. One of the best tutorials I've ever seen. 
I made 2 of them following the instructions on this post (minor modifications to make them my own) and they turned out fantastic. I've gotten several compliments on them both years.
I encourage anyone that's even remotely considering this to give it a try. Follow the instructions and you will NOT be disappointed.


----------



## WindyCityCouple

You guys just gave me my project this weekend......

I am going to try to pull this off with a 3 axis skull inside the hood. Wish me luck.


----------



## WindyCityCouple

I would LOVE to see any pics between the chicken wire phase and the finished phase. Draping that burlap seems really tricky. Are you guys doing it in 1, 2 or 3 pieces??

Also how are you fraying the edges....that look rocks and I want to try to copy it as best as I can.


----------



## WindyCityCouple

Ok spent today buying parts (Ouch this sucker is expensive) and putting together the base main pole (spine) and the shoulders. I used the proportion guide from Zombietronix but man those shoulders seem narrow (I added a few inches to give him a broader look - but going back and forth on going narrower (Zombietronix says 20 1/2" shoulder to shoulder for a 7' reaper).

Now here is the real question. The pipes (bones) for holding the arm holding the lantern consist of:

(i) 45 degree elbow connected to a
(ii) upper arm bone connected to a
(iii) another 45 degree elbow connected to a 
(iv) a short bone that doesnt exist in the human body to a
(v) another 45 degree elbow connected to a 
(vi) forearm bone, connected to a
(vii) a 90 degree elbow connected to a 
(viii) hand bone with a cap.....

Right? Assuming I am right if anyone has better shots of the positioning of this arm please let me know. I am struggling with angles!! It just doenst look right.....

Thanks!!


----------



## sjmmclark

I did my grim reaper yesterday and it turned out great. My first halloween prop. One tip to make the fun part easier is to not dunk the burlap into the bucket of MM but to lay the piece of burlap flat out on a tarp and pour a bunch of MM on it and spead out the MM with gloved hands. This way you are not trying to pick up a heavy piece of burlap and squeezing out the extra. The first piece I dunked and was extremely hard to lift and work with.


----------



## DelibertiFam

this is our reaper Vern, he now has velvet for a face and "rocks" (thank you Great stuff) with moss at his feet, sstill working on the lantern. 
we had a pretty hard time sanding down the pipe even with a dremmel, we did it 2x, but this was our 1st time working with PVC, so its ok. we also didnt use burlap, we found like 600 yards of white silky stuff in a dumpster, wrapped in plasitc. OMG it was amazing lol. So we used that oo. 
Also didnt not "dunk' the fabric, im only 5'3" and even with hubbys help it would have been rough, so we draped the cloth, one peice for the cowel, on piece back and front with ahole in it and 1 sleeve, and painted it, with big brushes. We then spraypainted it blackish for detail and darker around the edges. 
Pretty happy with it right now! this was also out first monster mud prject! go us!


----------



## WindyCityCouple

Ok after bugging the hell out of everyone with questions I have finally started my Reaper. Took a lot longer than I thought but I had some pracing issues (you can see in the pic I used four supports to keep it standing straight). Its big - 7'5", maybe I got a bit carried away, but hey go big or go home.....

Ok so here is my question of the day.....

As I was building the thing I thought "Wouldnt it be cool to put a DMX LED light and speaker in the head and make the Reaper run a routine for trick or treat. I have a colorsplash Jr light and a basic amplified PC speaker but my question is how water-proof are these things once I Duraloc it? Will the head cavity protect the colorsplash/speaker??


----------



## ezekiel

WindyCityCouple,

Depending on how thick you put the duralok on, it very well may protect the electronic from all but the worst of downpours (and sideways rain too). I might suggest putting a layer of plastic (4 or 6mil) under the hood to help shield the electronics from the rain. My concern wouldn't be so much the direct rain but the potential issues with moisture from being outside overnight, especially if you live in a humid climate like southeastern united states. Here in North Carolina when you leave any props out overnight they are pretty much soaked the next morning even when it doesn't rain. 

Might consider creating the electronics in a removable box or such, that way you can pull it out each evening when your done. That way you can display your reaper before the big night but not worry about your electronics going bad before you even get a chance to use them.

By the way, what type of fabric is that your using?


----------



## WindyCityCouple

The removable box is a good idea depending how much room I have to work once I do the hood. I think what makes the reeper so spooky is not seeing the face so it will be a bit of a challenge to keep that effect and have a hole big enough to reach in and out of....not to mention the cables. I guess I could build the cables inside and tie them with string to the frame so I could pull them up each year and drop them back when I pull the box....

Maybe I skip the light as just stick with a speaker in the face.

The fabric is burlap, just white versus the standard green or grey. Was on sale but only in the white...




ezekiel said:


> WindyCityCouple,
> 
> Depending on how thick you put the duralok on, it very well may protect the electronic from all but the worst of downpours (and sideways rain too). I might suggest putting a layer of plastic (4 or 6mil) under the hood to help shield the electronics from the rain. My concern wouldn't be so much the direct rain but the potential issues with moisture from being outside overnight, especially if you live in a humid climate like southeastern united states. Here in North Carolina when you leave any props out overnight they are pretty much soaked the next morning even when it doesn't rain.
> 
> Might consider creating the electronics in a removable box or such, that way you can pull it out each evening when your done. That way you can display your reaper before the big night but not worry about your electronics going bad before you even get a chance to use them.
> 
> By the way, what type of fabric is that your using?


----------



## Witchy WomanNky

OMG!! Just got done with the prop, I use to love monster mud until this one but not anymore. It was exhausting to make but it looks great. By the time we were done the hubby and I had so much mud on us it was crazy. You will need two people for this and there is no easy way to put the mud on the burlap and hang it, just gotta grin and bear it. Will take pics when it dries.


----------



## Witchy WomanNky

I didn't fray my edges they seem to do that on their own. I cut the burlap back first, then front then all the rest for the cowl. I used 8 yards of burlap. 




WindyCityCouple said:


> I would LOVE to see any pics between the chicken wire phase and the finished phase. Draping that burlap seems really tricky. Are you guys doing it in 1, 2 or 3 pieces??
> 
> Also how are you fraying the edges....that look rocks and I want to try to copy it as best as I can.


----------



## DannyK

WindyCityCouple said:


> As I was building the thing I thought "Wouldnt it be cool to put a DMX LED light and speaker in the head and make the Reaper run a routine for trick or treat. I have a colorsplash Jr light and a basic amplified PC speaker but my question is how water-proof are these things once I Duraloc it? Will the head cavity protect the colorsplash/speaker??


another option is to put a milk carton in there and permanently mount your speaker and run the wires down inside the beast before monster mudding it. The milk carton will definately be water tight, and you can drill a drain hole or two in the bottom and run some clear plastic tubing to route any condensation from the inside of the "box" to the bottom of the reaper under the burlap to keep it dry.

Cut a hole large enough to get the sound that you want out of it and then screw it in place using drywall screws. You may need a bit of extra support using brackets as described in the O/P. 

Just an idea, never actually made one of these before.

dK


----------



## JAG435

This is a great post with some awesome photos!

I read through it all.

I have a question for those who built one.

What was the end cost?

After the frame, wire, fabric, mud, paint, sealer?

Are we talking $50, $100, $150?

I'm thinking of make one if it's in my budget.

I already spent too much on Halloween props this year.

Thanks for any help,

Jerry Greene

[email protected]

Cranston, RI


----------



## flopo

I'm new here, and I love this thread. I'm so envious, I enjoyed your pics so much. Please keep posting. Back in the day, people would come from all over our little town to see our house. But now we're out in the country and there is no one to see. I've gotten out of practice.


----------



## Witchy WomanNky

*Almost finished Reaper*

Almost done, put my first coat of dryloc on him, will most likely do 2 more coats. I am also using a latern with a skull in it that's motion sensative and will light up and talk when people walk by.


----------



## flopo

This is the first I've heard of "Monster Mud", what else can it be used for?


----------



## Witchy WomanNky

*cost*

I like in KY, here are the cost I remember:

8 yards burlap 20.00
Chicken wire 16.00
4.5 gallon joint compound 14.00
Gallon paint 7.00
Plywood for base 3.00
Steel flange 3.00
steel pipe 9.00
all the pvc together I would estimate 10.00
We did different kinds of brackets so 5.00 maybe a little more
Wood supports 4.00

I think that about covers it so for me a little under 100 give or take. Maybe cheaper for others. 






JAG435 said:


> This is a great post with some awesome photos!
> 
> I read through it all.
> 
> I have a question for those who built one.
> 
> What was the end cost?
> 
> After the frame, wire, fabric, mud, paint, sealer?
> 
> Are we talking $50, $100, $150?
> 
> I'm thinking of make one if it's in my budget.
> 
> I already spent too much on Halloween props this year.
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> 
> Jerry Greene
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Cranston, RI


----------



## WindyCityCouple

Only other stuff I used/using was the Dryloc ($25), lantern ($10), and my electronics which ran the cost up. Awesome prop though worth every penny.




Witchy WomanNky said:


> I like in KY, here are the cost I remember:
> 
> 8 yards burlap 20.00
> Chicken wire 16.00
> 4.5 gallon joint compound 14.00
> Gallon paint 7.00
> Plywood for base 3.00
> Steel flange 3.00
> steel pipe 9.00
> all the pvc together I would estimate 10.00
> We did different kinds of brackets so 5.00 maybe a little more
> Wood supports 4.00
> 
> I think that about covers it so for me a little under 100 give or take. Maybe cheaper for others.


----------



## 4ToUov

I was inspired by this thread & decided to make 1 the last "minute" will post a pic later this week,cause it's not completely done yet. Have to buy me some fabric to dress him up with.

It's also a bit differen't,but that's what's so cool about it,you can give it your own twist.

I do know it's pretty huge


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton

Wonderful......
Another project that I can feel myself getting obsessed over.
Thank you everyone, I was just winding down.....


----------



## VexFX

Very creepy. I really like how the hood turned out.


----------



## TheGarnisher

My effort. Haven't added the lantern yet. Ran into some difficulties because of the cloth I used but overall I like how it came out.


----------



## bldaz

Wow! this is awesome, great job. Too late for me this year i cant possibly start another project. Its definetly on the list for next year.


----------



## WindyCityCouple

Thought I would post my finished Reaper as well. Thanks everyone who held my hand through all of this!!


----------



## spooky in CO

Looks awesome!!!


----------



## Ghouliet

GhoulishCop said:


> Hope some folks are still reading this thread.
> 
> Having advanced along in constructing my Reaper, I've noticed the burlap I used is more of the type you'd wrap the ball of a plant in than what might be called "fabric." The weave is much more open so that when MM is applied to it, there are many holes still visible. I've posted a picture below to illustrate what I'm talking about.
> 
> My question is, how critical is this "flaw?" The picture shows the results after having applied two-plus coats of MM, but the waterproofing paint has yet to be applied. Since that is thick as well, I'm hoping many of these holes will disappear.
> 
> In short, will the prop be ruined if, after painting it, it is left out in the weather?
> 
> Next year I'll go for the fabric material so as not to have this worry. Thanks!
> 
> Rich


Perhaps two layers of the open burlap would work better. I think the holes in the fabric might not line up, especially if you layer it on the bias. Then apply another coat of monster mud on it.


----------



## Predator35

Nice job, pretty cool idea


----------



## Hauntcast

Great tutorial. Thanks.


----------



## jpl779

Your reaper is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have a question about your parts list. You don't show 1" PVC being purchased. Did you use that for the arms???

Thanks,

jim


----------



## jpl779

How tall did you make the reaper at the shoulders??

Thanks


----------



## 4ToUov

Great job indeed!!!!


----------



## jpl779

Here's my Grim Reaper with flickering/fading ghost lamp. I'll also use this (minus the lantern) as "The Ghost of Christmas Yet-To-Come" in my Charles Dickens Christmas display.


----------



## hallorenescene

jp, that turned out nice. and the Christmas Carol is one of my fave movies. everytime i see a different edition than i already have, i grab it. that guy will be perfect for that,


----------



## Joe2x4

WOW... simple yet looks amazing! i think i will be doing this next year!


----------



## jpl779

Be sure you get off every possible bit of the monster mud. It's HEAVY!!!!!


----------



## Hauntcast

I wish I saw this tutorial before I made my first reaper. I had to rebuild him last year because I painted on the MM and didn't tear the burlap enough.


----------



## thereaperking55

*postive reinforcement*

awesome job keep up the hard work


----------



## Deathbat

WOW! Ok guys 'n' gals... I've been absent from the forum for a while and see that this thread has exploded! I finished our reaper before Halloween 2010 and he took pride of place in our yard haunt. I promised pictures and apologize for the delay. Here is "Grim" in all his gory lol...


----------



## LT Scare

Great Job!!

You inspired me to make some monster mud to turn styrofoam into stones for a window frame in our dungeon.


----------



## LastHouse

When I showed this to my wife the other day she said "I want one!!!" I started on Saturday and finished late last night... Anyways thank you very much for the excellent walk through. We love our new reaper and he will fit nicely into our "Theme" this year.... Here are a couple of pictures..


Day time









Night time









Thanks again!!!

LastHouse


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh, these are all looking great. i want one. last house, i think your reapers face is so nice, i like the day view better.


----------



## Johan

Great tutorial. Has anyone tried Thompson Water Seal instead of Drylok. I am turned off by the price.


----------



## bamaquad

Southern Haunter said:


> Thanks for all the insights in this thread. I had never worked with monster mud but decided to give it a try. This thread was a great help. I am waiting on my reaper to dry but I think it has gone very well thus far. I would really like to make sure I weather proof the reaper good because I put a lot of work into this thing. Attached are the pics thus far.


Nice prop. I kinda like the grill cover also.


----------



## SewWoodsy

I love this and can't wait to replicate this project to add to our Halloween props.


----------



## denial

*mud reaper*








i hope the picture showed up .this is our first attempt with making the mud reaper also our first time using monster mud the one thing we learned if your going to make this becarfull cause the mud makes him really top heavy we learned that the hard way thanks for all the help from everyone on this forum that helped us


----------



## sikntwizted

Kinda like the chain. May have to steal that idea.


----------



## denial

thank you it looks a little better when the flash isnt on the camera we have added some dry lock to him and were getting ready to add some black paint


----------



## RCIAG

How does one prevent this top heaviness? Larger & stronger PVC or what?


----------



## sikntwizted

I used a 2X4 frame for the bottom half, and attached it to a piece of plywood for a base. I used 1 1/2" PVC for my arm and supported it as far out as I could without making it puff out the robe. It does get alot lighter after it dries, but it'll want to lean towards the arm.


----------



## RCIAG

I recently had a similar problem with some mache but I could hang the groundbreaker upside down to keep his arm where I wanted it. I don't think that's possible or as easy with a MMR.


----------



## DamnYankee

I moved into my first house this year and finally got an opportunity to do Halloween right. My girlfriend and I have always loved Halloween but living in apartments we couldn't really go all out with the decorations. I stumbled upon this DIY and seemed easy enough for a rookie like me. Well anyway, here is my take on the grim reaper. 

P.S. I absolutely love this site and I'm so glad I found it. Very helpful tutorials and a wealth of information here.


----------



## Cortney from the coven

@damnyankee...He looks GREAT!!!!!!! Nice job!


----------



## solares07

NICE! the pictures really help! good job


----------



## red_johnny

I think I may try this with a more natural stance. In other words, two legs for him to stand on. Instead of a lamp mine will hold a plastic small-medium sized cauldron filled with "hot" coals. I want to make this so that I can move it on a trailer to another location. Any suggestions for that? I was thinking using a roofers pallet for the base flipped upside down. The roofers pallet is pallet on one side and particle board on the other. Then I can mount O-loops into the boards at each corner and ratchet it down. Still it will be top heavy. Perhaps making a cut out on the back and design another anchor point? The pallet will also have caster wheels on it for easy loading/off loading. Thoughts?


----------



## camsauce

Just curious, anyone try a non-MM version with something like starch and a lighter fabric?


----------



## Weathernut

holy CRAP! I am using a TON of monster mud for this project! lots more than what was purchased!!!


----------



## GhoulishCop

Weathernut,

Did you purchase the 5-gallon bucket? I've made several reapers now and I typically don't even use half the container. How are you applying the MM? Do you dunk the burlap or fabric into the MM or do you paint it on? If the latter, that might account for the greater usage. I've also found it's a big help in running the MM through the fabric/burlap if I dunk it in a bucket of water first and squeeze out the excess before plunging it into the MM. 

Then again, maybe you're just building a _really_ big reaper! Mine was about 7-ft. tall.

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## Weathernut

yes, it is a big one... 7.5 foot tall. I did indeed put the fabric IN the mud then draped it. However, the burlap has decent sized holes, or at least big enough that light would shine through. I did not like that, so after the he dried, I am applying the mud now by hand over it so that it looks more solid. Therefore, I am using a boat load more mud than normal.
The suggestions are good. Heck, I think the black weed fabric might just be a great fabric for this project as it is black as a base, tightly woven and light weight.
Maybe if I ever build another.... but after this guy, I think he will all be about like a brick when I am done!!!
(I do have some dry wall mud left over, just need more black paint and sealer to mix with the mud to finish him)


----------



## GhoulishCop

Weathernut,

I've also found the burlap to have a rather large weave and my first reaper I also applied the second coat of MM by hand to fill in the gaps (I think I even painted a third coat on in some areas). 

However, since then I've taken to using an old sheet as a primary layer and then covering that with the burlap afterwards. It gives me the texture I'm looking for on the outside while providing a solid base inside that offers a level of protection too (and obviously prevents light from showing through). Weed fabric would seem to be a good, though perhaps somewhat more expensive option. But I get bed sheets for free that people are discarding and use them. Just a thought.

Rich


----------



## red_johnny

Just bought most of the stuff to do my version of this for this weekend. Like I said, I am going with two legs with supports at the hips and shoulders. Where the bar runs between the hips I am going to stabilize both the front and back with wood braces. I still have to buy black paint (going to try wally world), burlap, dry lock and caster wheels. I had to use 1 1/2" pipe as they were out of T-fittings in 1 1/4" I still got 1 1/4" pipe for the lower legs but the rest will be 1 1/2" So far I am up to 85 bucks with my 10% discount. I did not have to buy wood for the base or supports (using pallet), bolts or chicken wire. I hope to only spend 40-60 more for the reaper but I still have to make the cauldron.


----------



## red_johnny

Well I built it. Still have the embers yet to build but here it is. I screwed up the head by not angling the PVC so that he was looking down. After I glued it and realized it was too late. So I went forward as I wanted to see how it turned out. Below are the pics. For the most part I stuck with the guideline but as you can tell it is a little different. 
My findings: Using a dremel could have taken some time to grind down the PVC so instead I used a bench grinder. Castor wheels make moving this a breeze. Two legs are better than 1. A larger area to spread mudd would be ideal. Keep on hand alot of thin wire to secure the chicken wire as well as the burlap with mudd. If using two legs then wrap the chicken wire tight, I went too loose so to me my monster looks on the heavy side. If the head is upright then you have to cover the face with burlap unless your putting something there. Wrap theextensionn cord (if using one) with a plastic bag as well as the hook so that they dont get muddy.

Now for the pics


----------



## red_johnny

Finished. As you can see it still needs to dry all the way out but done and ready for October!


----------



## Weathernut

Well, I only have completed pictures of my reaper. He took much more time than I expected as I used a very lose knit burlap. I should have purchased a tighter weave and I would have been so much better off. 
Anyway, here he is with a shot at night and one during the day (in my garage mind you)


----------



## red_johnny

Another lesson learned. That "chain" is not strong enough to hold the pot. Apparently every other link can come apart. So I will be using a real chain. No damage to the pot but the foam did separate from the sides but I dont know if thats from the short drop. It looks like expanding foam expands then shrinks just a little bit. So if I have to do this in the future, I would spray just as I did then wait 3 days and spray the shrunk area.


----------



## ghostuponthefloor

Weathernut said:


> Well, I only have completed pictures of my reaper. He took much more time than I expected as I used a very lose knit burlap. I should have purchased a tighter weave and I would have been so much better off.
> Anyway, here he is with a shot at night and one during the day (in my garage mind you)
> View attachment 87534
> 
> View attachment 87537


 I really like the face you gave him.


----------



## Weathernut

ghostuponthefloor said:


> I really like the face you gave him.


thanks! I had a huge skull sitting around and figured I would give him that, and add some of the led lights for his eyes


----------



## jpl779

Looks very "life-like" !!


----------



## atreau2k

<br>
We shall call him "Billy"... <br>
Thanks so much for the tutorial!!!<br>


----------



## flopo

I apologize if this is a repeat question, but can you tell me where you purchased the "old school" lantern in the original picture?


Thank you


----------



## unklesatan

flopo said:


> I apologize if this is a repeat question, but can you tell me where you purchased the "old school" lantern in the original picture?
> 
> 
> Thank you


I'm not the OP but I purchased my lantern from Wal-mart for $4.99. It's the same lantern with the exception that it is black. I Modified it to look old. (I used a post from the forum as a tutorial on it.)

~Bill


----------



## Predator35

Hello,

Does your lantern glow?, if so, how?

Thanks, Daren


----------



## flopo

Thank you, I just don't remember seeing them at Walmart.


----------



## unklesatan

flopo said:


> Thank you, I just don't remember seeing them at Walmart.


It was in the sports department


----------



## Predator35

Hello,

I just finished building my first Grim Reaper this afternoon.I did a slight change to the plan.Instead of using burlap, I bought 8 oz cotton canvas paint drop clothes from home depot and just dyed them with black dye. After I built the chicken wire frame, I just draped them over the top.looks totally awesome.I posted a few pics I took earlier.Can't wait to put it out for the kids to see.The lantern is a kersine type tht I modified with a flicker light and I also put a chem light (red) above the face for added spookiness.I am thinking about putting a walky talky up near the head so I can say spooky stuff when people come to the door.Thanks again for a great tutorial.Let me know what you guys think.

Thanks,Daren


----------



## bldaz

Predator35 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just finished building my this afternoon.I did a slight change to the plan.Instead of using burlap, I bought 8 oz cotton canvas paint drop clothes from home depot and just dyed them with black dye. After I built the chicken wire frame, I just draped them over the top.looks totally awesome.I will post some pics soon.Can't wait to put it out for the kids to see.I am thinking about putting a walky talky up near the head so I can say spooky stuff when people come to the door.Thanks again for a great tutorial.Daren


Still have this one to put together but I would really like to see your Reaper, get those pictures posted please!


----------



## T.Bennett

Here is our new Reaper. We Built him this weekend. HE stands about 6'5" tall, and both the raven and skull have LED eyes. What do you guys think? We had a lot of fun building him and are very satisfied with the results.


----------



## Predator35

Hello,

Anyone know how to make the lantern glass look whitish.Mine is currently clear, see photos above.

Thanks, Daren


----------



## unklesatan

Predator35 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone know how to make the lantern glass look whitish.Mine is currently clear, see photos above.
> 
> Thanks, Daren


This thread has tips on it: http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/106882-paint-grimey-old-witchs-lantern.html I think it's in the 4th post.
I hope this helps.
~ Bill


----------



## Bryan316

We built this to be a tall tombstone or monument, so we have to build the pedestal for him still. That'll be the easy part! We're placing a plastic flame cauldron in his hands.






























And at night with the cauldron burning...


----------



## sikntwizted

Nice details Bryan. That thing looks sweet!


----------



## Bryan316

I want to add HUGE wings. But a pedestal will be good enough for this year.


----------



## funhousewizard

love this,may soud dumb.. but would the body type work if i just wanted to use a black robe type thing, instead of all the latex, and other stuff,


----------



## Phantom Blue

*HF Reapers*

Hey Predator35, 

I saw that you used canvas drop cloth for your reaper and wanted to share the ones I made using canvas drop cloth. I picked up some canvas from HF and worked the fingers too the bone cutting up the edges, but like how they came out. 

I like your dye idea, as monster mudding this canvas is not for the inpatient. 

Not the best pics, but here are a few. 

Thanks to this forum for the great ideas!

PB


----------



## Predator35

Hey Phantom Blue,

Looks good, nice job.Yea I went the way I did for a few reasons.First cost of the monster mud, and second the mess.

Daren


----------



## Samhain1031

These tutorials are the reason I joined the forums. Thanks for all the great suggestions!!!


----------



## bldaz

Awesome work, dont know if I'll be able to pull that together but yours looks great
great idea with the canvas and dye too!


----------



## Coalburner

*Thank You for the advice!*

I didn't use monster mud, but I think he turned out pretty good.

























Thank You Again for your guidance!


----------



## sonicsink

I just signed up to say thank you for this post! I used some of the ideas and tips mentioned to make a reaper costume for my husband. I ended up using black weed barrier fabric, pretty much 2 pieces draped over him like it was draped over your frame. I just had to sew up the sides a bit and left a space for his arms to come through. The chains and gloves came from the dollar store, the mask was on special for 4$, and the lantern I already had in my garden. I just put some parchment paper inside to line it and dropped in 2 battery operated flickering tea lights.

My husband stood like this at the bus stop to pick up our son  He looks a bit bulky because he has a winter jacket on underneath. It was a huge hit out on the streets as well. Next year I'm going to re-use the costume by putting it out on a frame.


----------



## Phantom Blue

Excellent!

PB


----------



## Hallowells

Great idea for the base and supporting the pvc arms. Turned out very nice.


----------



## HollywoodHam

Awesome!!!


----------



## susan from creepy hollow

ooooh i love him! i have the perfect lantern for this, i think this will be my 1st real project of the year!


----------



## the home haunter

van you do it with out pvc??


----------



## ssflipo13

I found this pic on line. I think these are from Nevada near Vegas. I would love to have a bunch of these around my yard and house. Does anyone know how to do this?


----------



## hallorenescene

i don't know how to do it, but they are cool. there was a guy on here who scored big blocks of styafoam, and would carve really large cool stuff. can't remember who the guy was though. maybe someone else will know who i'm talking about


----------



## partsman

It's ihauntu he does all sorts of cool stuff with white syro like this






Check out this thread he did about a pipe organ that he did out of styr http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/89458-reaper-pipe-organ-sculpting-styrofoam.html http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/ihauntu.html


----------



## the home haunter

mabey you can make the shape out of chicken wire and dip the some sheets in paper mache glue and pull Them over chicken wire!!


----------



## AQuinn27

My husband & I are currently making one of these and we were wondering how the seams of the burlap were connected together? Does the monster mud hold it? We're at the stage where we're about to start with the monster mud, and we got stumped on that part. Any help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## GhoulishCop

AQuinn27,

The MM does indeed act like "glue" to hold the seams together. In fact, by applying a little extra MM to the seams and rubbing it in with your fingers, you can get the seam to virtually disappear if you like. It dries hard and becomes a single, solid piece. Monster Mud is one of my favorite mediums to work with.

Rich


----------



## AQuinn27

Ok, great! Thanks for the help! We haven't used this mud mix before, so we're new to the process. We're hoping ours turns out as cool as yours! Its awesome!


----------



## madmax

AQuinn27 said:


> My husband & I are currently making one of these and we were wondering how the seams of the burlap were connected together? Does the monster mud hold it? We're at the stage where we're about to start with the monster mud, and we got stumped on that part. Any help would be great. Thanks!


 You could always use hot glue to join the seams ...fast, easy, and it will hold.

When I use hot glue to join things together I usually tack it in spots and keep a few ice cubes close by to cool it instantly by rubbing the ice on both sides of the seem. Most of the time spot tacking will be good enough but it's not hard doing the whole seam.


----------



## AQuinn27

Good idea! We actually completed the MM and burlap step last night. We are pretty happy with the way it turned out. We did have to tack a couple places (just until it dried) to make sure the material held together. This morning it was nearly completely dry and had already hardened quite a bit. Now we just need to find a cool old looking lantern for him to hold. We're so excited! Thanks to the writer of this tutorial. My husband & I have had a lot of fun creating this!


----------



## rambunctious

We added the chicken wire to the reaper tonight! Tomorrow is mud day! So far- we've managed to stray from directions (I'm not sure how...but he seems to look okay so far!) I do hope he turns out well! Thanks for the guide!


----------



## AQuinn27

That looks awesome! Great job!!


----------



## JustJ

I have this same problem with the hubs,lol


----------



## DorkQuixote

What a great post! Amazing display too! Because I'm a poor college student... About how much did the whole project cost you in materials? (Sorry if this has been asked before.)


----------



## cajanlady

Yes, I am trying to make the Monster mud reaper, do you mix the mud with water or just mix the mud with the black paint.


----------



## HalloweenHorrors

I love this. Very good idea!!!


----------



## SweetnScary

Looks amazingly frightening! I think this shall be an addition to this years or next years haunt!!!! Thank you


----------



## kRock24

thats awesome!


----------



## chupacabra

those Reapers look great!!


----------



## rambunctious

I mixed 1/2 gal exterior paint with 5 gal of drywall mud. we smeared it on the burlap and hung it on the frame. then painted with drylock (1 coat) then liberally coated with thomson's exterior waterproofer (got 3/4 of a large can on mark down for $2) it. The waterproofer 'ate' away at what was probably spots where there wasn't enough drylock. still looks fairly well covered. I'll post a picture as soon as I get done with the details. Adding some moss etc.


----------



## EveningKiss

Little sad the images don't load up (or at least some) but I should have this guy done in a few days with any luck =)


----------



## EveningKiss

Hmm. Im having issues with the arm holding the lantern. Which kind of brackets did people use? Ive looked for the ones listed but the Home Depot and Lowes doesnt seem to have them by the # given.


----------



## jimmyzdc

Hello everyone. Glad everyone is finding the tutorial userful. Seems like by far the most questions I get regarding this build is the brackets. I have edited my original post to include the Home Depot SKUs for each bracket. By bringing the SKUs to Home Depot they should be able to find them no problem. The brackets are located in the building materials section where all the Simpson Strong Tie Metal Brackets are.


Happy Haunting!

Jaime


----------



## Madhatter00

Looks great!! I see yet another project to tackle!!


----------



## bouncerbudz

My first monster mud reaper !!! Changed it up a bit from the typical. Still have some painting to do to the hand and base but getting there.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

Love this!
I gota do this....


----------



## EveningKiss

He just got his first dose of Monster Mud. I couldnt find burlap so i used bunch of quilting fabric i had around and used extra MM. I'll be adding a few coats of Drylok and then painting it soon.


----------



## Mikew8845

Here is mine. I am debating on adding blue LED 's inside the hood.


----------



## Madhatter00

Nice work Mikew


----------



## baykay1984

This was such an awesome tutorial, thanks so much! here is our reaper, very happy


----------



## EveningKiss

baykay1984 said:


> This was such an awesome tutorial, thanks so much! here is our reaper, very happy
> View attachment 133911


I really like how you did your coloration and the feel of the fabric in the images makes it look a bit more realistic =) Props


----------



## EveningKiss

My guy from the side in the lawn. I need to work out lighting. Im happy with how this guy came out. thanks for the Totorial!


----------



## klue

EveningKiss your reaper looks amazing, I love all the folds in the material,it gives it a more ghost-ish look. jimmyzdc thanks for the tutorial.No time this year to try but next year definitely !


----------



## Dr. Phibes

I hope I don't sound too dumb here but what is the 'monster mud' for instead of just putting burlap over a chicken wire & PVC frame and painting it with a black waterproofing compound? Sorry but have never dabbled in prop building...mostly due to limited storage space.


----------



## EveningKiss

Dr. Phibes said:


> I hope I don't sound too dumb here but what is the 'monster mud' for instead of just putting burlap over a chicken wire & PVC frame and painting it with a black waterproofing compound? Sorry but have never dabbled in prop building...mostly due to limited storage space.


I used both MM and Drylock for mine. The MM was the initial coat and gave it durability. It also had the added advantage of being MUCH MUCH cheaper than Drylok for the base since i used ALOT of MM (about 3 Gallons) to completly soak and cover the reaper. After it dried (in about 2 days) I was able to use about 1/4 Gallon of Drylok (smooth drylok) to make it water proof and stiffer. SOO basically the MM goes further and is cheaper. =)


----------



## Dr. Phibes

EveningKiss said:


> I used both MM and Drylock for mine. The MM was the initial coat and gave it durability. It also had the added advantage of being MUCH MUCH cheaper than Drylok for the base since i used ALOT of MM (about 3 Gallons) to completly soak and cover the reaper. After it dried (in about 2 days) I was able to use about 1/4 Gallon of Drylok (smooth drylok) to make it water proof and stiffer. SOO basically the MM goes further and is cheaper. =)


Thanks for the info....


----------



## ScubaSteveNJ

Hello everyone! I stumbled onto this site while making a burlap covered skull scarecrow head for my scarecrow prop out in front of my house. I am a completely new amateur at this so I hope I don't ask any dumb questions.
First of all I have to say that the talent displayed here is absolutely incredible. you guys and gals do some nice work! I am going to attempt a Monster mud Grim Reaper, just not this year. i want to start with some smaller projects. The main question I have is water proofing. I used a brush to paint on my drylock but it is virtually impossible to get it in all the folds and wrinkles of the coated burlap. What will happen if you miss a few spots? Is there any short cut or fail proof ways to apply the drylock? Can it be sprayed on? Will the water proof paint seal the areas that you might miss with the drylock? Can you paint these props with water proof spray paint or should you use brushed on? I just don't want my hard work to melt and get ruined!! thanks a lot every one, I will be looking forward to every ones responses!


----------



## ScubaSteveNJ

here is a before water proof pic


----------



## ScaryCanuck

OK, here is my monster mud reaper, Thanks for the tutorial jimmyzdc
Ken

I forgot to mention, I made this using two old bedsheets. I think it made it a little lighter


----------



## daddywoofdawg

ScubaSteveNJ said:


> Hello everyone! I stumbled onto this site while making a burlap covered skull scarecrow head for my scarecrow prop out in front of my house. I am a completely new amateur at this so I hope I don't ask any dumb questions.
> First of all I have to say that the talent displayed here is absolutely incredible. you guys and gals do some nice work! I am going to attempt a Monster mud Grim Reaper, just not this year. i want to start with some smaller projects. The main question I have is water proofing. I used a brush to paint on my drylock but it is virtually impossible to get it in all the folds and wrinkles of the coated burlap. What will happen if you miss a few spots? Is there any short cut or fail proof ways to apply the drylock? Can it be sprayed on? Will the water proof paint seal the areas that you might miss with the drylock? Can you paint these props with water proof spray paint or should you use brushed on? I just don't want my hard work to melt and get ruined!! thanks a lot every one, I will be looking forward to every ones responses!


So you going to share how you made it?I want one!


----------



## blueikaos

Thanks to this whole thread I tried to make a monster mud reaper a few weeks back. I'm a lurker here mainly.

I didn't buy anything new, just used things that were laying around the farm.
Here is the finished product. (not sure I can even call it finished, the back is missing pieces and it's not water proofed)
I only had access to real thick coffee bean burlap bags, which I think was my downfall. 

Going to try a lighter fabric for my next one- hopefully that helps.


----------



## scarybella

love the look of your reaper baykay1984 he's fantastic!!


----------



## baykay1984

thanks  can't wait to scare the kids on halloween!!!


----------



## ImWhisper

Much thanks for the info in this thread!

Here is our Cemetery Keeper the night of...


----------



## ImWhisper

I mentioned to my husband ~ using the same technique we should make a nativity scene.
He was not real hip on the idea of how we would store a few more of these figures lol!


----------



## Larry Talbot

I plan on making one of these for next year, only I want to put mine a risen base. You'll have to excuse the crudeness of the pic I'm attaching. I rushed in in about a minute in photoshop with just a mouse.


----------



## Bryan316

ssflipo13 said:


> I found this pic on line. I think these are from Nevada near Vegas. I would love to have a bunch of these around my yard and house. Does anyone know how to do this?



Balloons.

You inflate your balloons to the size you need, for example the head, and then build a framework to hold the balloons in place. Wood, cardboard, whatever you wanna try. Then, you do your burlap. After it's dried, pop the balloons! The burlap stands on its own, if you layer it thick enough. Also for something free-standing like this, I'd recommend using concrete mix instead of drywall compound mix. The concrete will be much more rigid and hold its own weight better.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow

ScubaSteveNJ said:


> View attachment 136396
> here is a before water proof pic


OK this is friggin' AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## bl00d

Bump bump bump Gonna try this this weekend...


----------



## baykay1984

Can't wait to make our second reaper this year, last years is looking lonely


----------



## jimmyzdc

Hey guys! Been a while but I've been super busy as I've moved and we are doing a ton of renovations. Unfortunately no Halloween for me this year as I gotta get the house livable again. Here is some pictures of a second reaper I made last year. The kids call him Baby Reaper since he is only about 4 feet tall.


----------



## Phantom Blue

Looks great Jimmyzdc.....perfect size for the stone. 

This is one of my favorite threads...thanks for starting.


----------



## kylet

great reaper!! adding to my list of projects. thanks


----------



## 556boyer

Aw man.... now I have to make another prop for the graveyard scene this year!

Awesome


----------



## OctoberDream

I made one of these a few years back. It was a lot of fun and my 5yo got to help me.


----------



## lubzzz415

Hacknslash said:


> Thank you so much for the how-to! Here is my end result...worked out just as you said. We are adding the lantren later...just wanted something there for now to show the potential. Now we are going to plan to do one kneeling and looking into a grave that will be smaller and somewhat across from this one.
> 
> Still need to seal and paint this guy...that will come this weekend
> 
> Thanks again!!!!


Soooooo good!!!


----------



## lubzzz415

I was thinking about doing an easier version of this.....same frame but use tattered black cloth instead...do you guys think it would stool look as good?


----------



## Aliciaives

Love this, going to try something like this.


----------



## JasonB5449

Awesome job(s) everyone!

Just curious how messy this process is since it's mixed with latex paint. Im guessing this isn't a project in your dinning room? LOL


----------



## EveningKiss

JasonB5449 said:


> Awesome job(s) everyone!
> 
> Just curious how messy this process is since it's mixed with latex paint. Im guessing this isn't a project in your dinning room? LOL


Its not too bad mess wise until you get to the monster Mud. if you dont move carefuly you can get just as much MM on yourself as on your creation lol. Just drop a tarp down and dont rush.


----------



## siviglia-catacombe

May i ask how much all the supplies costed?


----------



## baykay1984

Ours was about $150.00 with some mud and paint left to make a second one. Only took 4 hours to make plus an hour to add paint shading once dry.


----------



## siviglia-catacombe

Nice, thanks for the reply


----------



## redd1981

WOW why so much? I kind of looked around at the supplies and It just doesnt seem like it would be anywhere near that. Am I in over my head? lol


----------



## stuffyteddybare

I drill holes through the bottom platform and used landscaping spikes to hold it down..I use those for various items I have..helps with wind protection and all so theft.


----------



## bl00d

Has anybody ever tried using hot mud? the mud that dries in 30 minutes?


----------



## SpookyPK

rambunctious said:


> I mixed 1/2 gal exterior paint with 5 gal of drywall mud. we smeared it on the burlap and hung it on the frame. then painted with drylock (1 coat) then liberally coated with thomson's exterior waterproofer (got 3/4 of a large can on mark down for $2) it. The waterproofer 'ate' away at what was probably spots where there wasn't enough drylock. still looks fairly well covered. I'll post a picture as soon as I get done with the details. Adding some moss etc.


I'm so glad I stumbled upon your comment about the thompson's waterproofer. That's what we had planned to use. We couldn't find drylok at Home Depot. Can you (or anyone here) point us in the direction of finding drylok?


----------



## Nyghthawke

http://www.homedepot.com/p/DRYLOK-1-gal-White-Masonry-Waterproofer-27513/100118662

Drylok paint isn't shelved with the ordinary paint, but is usually on the next aisle over with the other specialty paints. It only comes in white, but if you ask nicely the mixologists will dump some black tint in there to make it grey. Usually no more than 1oz of Lamp Black, unless you want it really super-dark.


----------



## Lina

My husband and I (mostly me) replicated your Grim Reaper for this year's Halloween project, and for the most part, am pretty satisfied with how it turned out. Only thing I changed was I used a decapitated head instead of a lantern. Looks even creepier. Oh and the chicken wire was a pain to work with, but nonetheless, it turned out pretty good. Had a ?, tho. How did you apply the Drylock? Did you roll/brush or spray it on? If you sprayed it on, how did you go about that process? Thanks!


----------



## SpookyPK

Nyghthawke said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/DRYLOK-1-gal-White-Masonry-Waterproofer-27513/100118662
> 
> Drylok paint isn't shelved with the ordinary paint, but is usually on the next aisle over with the other specialty paints. It only comes in white, but if you ask nicely the mixologists will dump some black tint in there to make it grey. Usually no more than 1oz of Lamp Black, unless you want it really super-dark.


Thank you! Funny, I didn't think to just google. Now I know exactly where to look though and I know I should ask for it to be mixed...


----------



## slcjeeper

Nyghthawke said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/DRYLOK-1-gal-White-Masonry-Waterproofer-27513/100118662
> 
> Drylok paint isn't shelved with the ordinary paint, but is usually on the next aisle over with the other specialty paints. It only comes in white, but if you ask nicely the mixologists will dump some black tint in there to make it grey. Usually no more than 1oz of Lamp Black, unless you want it really super-dark.


I live in Utah and our Home Depot carries Drylok in both white and grey.


----------



## Nyghthawke

slcjeeper said:


> I live in Utah and our Home Depot carries Drylok in both white and grey.


Lucky! Ours stopped carrying the grey.


----------



## kiwimomma

Here is our Reaper! It was so fun. Easier than I thought and he is huge! 9ft. tall! We used landscape burlap with muslin (that we already had) underneath because it is so inexpensive and added 2 more base braces for stability but otherwise followed the plans. Thank you so much for the idea and the plans. He is the feature attraction for our kids's Halloween Haunted Forest on our property!


----------



## baykay1984

redd1981 said:


> WOW why so much? I kind of looked around at the supplies and It just doesnt seem like it would be anywhere near that. Am I in over my head? lol


We are in Australia and everything seems to be more expensive


----------



## jonnyci

Nice kiwimomma

How long did he take to make?


----------



## Schattenmann

Forgive me for not reading through 31 pages, but: Don't they get damaged moving them around with a hand truck?


----------



## baykay1984

Ours has been ok, just have to be careful, we just use a trolley to move him and my pumpkin monster


----------



## Nerd*Alert

Thanks for the tutorial. I have stalked this thread for a couple of weeks. I finally finished mine. I made it close to seven feet tall and it used about seven yards of burlap. I found it easier for me to lay the burlap out on a sheet of plastic and work the mud in with my tile trowel. If I had it to do over I would have opted for a heavier gauge chicken wire for the head/hood area. Mine collapsed from the weight and I was able to mostly save it by propping the inside of it up with a long stick. 

Here are my pics.


----------



## Nerd*Alert

Sorry Forum Noob. Here is the frame pic.



View attachment 182588


----------



## Sharemr

My first post! Figured I should post the work done and say thanks to the OP and everyone that posted in here that gave me ideas, solutions, ect I was looking for to complete my projects!

Also want to say this forum has been AWESOME. This is the first year that I actually made any decorations for Halloween and I would say this thread specifically gave me motivation for me and my partner to go all out...that and to throw a party. Here is the reaper we made.


----------



## GhoulishCop

Sharemr,

I hear ya! The MM reaper from these pages was the very first prop I built too a couple of years ago and I've ended up addicted...so be careful!

Rich


----------



## slcjeeper

This is my first monster mud project and it has been a lot of fun. I didn't have time to complete it for Halloween, but wanted to share. It's built after the Lemax winged reaper, stands 10' tall, and will have wings, sickle, and paint highlighting, staining, aging.


----------



## KrushR

didn't want to bother making a new thread for this:

everyone that has made a reaper, did you use a skull, a mask, or nothing underneath? I'm trying to figure out if I want to put an actual head underneath my reaper's hood, or somehow obscure it and give the illusion of "something you really don't want to see anyway"? I want to give the overall impression of one of Harry Potter's Dementors, so If I use some kind of skull/mask/hybrid I might obscure it with some kind of hanging mesh or netting. I had also thought about putting a mesh over a skull, then doing a thin layer of MM over that.

Thoughts?


----------



## Witchy Mama

KrushR said:


> didn't want to bother making a new thread for this:
> 
> everyone that has made a reaper, did you use a skull, a mask, or nothing underneath? I'm trying to figure out if I want to put an actual head underneath my reaper's hood, or somehow obscure it and give the illusion of "something you really don't want to see anyway"? I want to give the overall impression of one of Harry Potter's Dementors, so If I use some kind of skull/mask/hybrid I might obscure it with some kind of hanging mesh or netting. I had also thought about putting a mesh over a skull, then doing a thin layer of MM over that.
> 
> Thoughts?


I have yet to make one of these, but I might once the weather warms up a bit and we get a week without rain. To answer your question, I've always liked the ones where the face is obscured from vision. It gives the feeling that whatever is under there is too frightening to see. However, I'd probably put some kind of glowing red (maybe green?) lights in the hood to give it an added touch of eeriness, but that's just me.


----------



## The_Caretaker

I used a skull, but mine could be easily seen, see mine in my flicker account link below


----------



## daddywoofdawg

My next one,if there is one will be without a skull,put some black shrim in there tucked back in the hood;my understanding is death isn't to be seen I.E should be nothing seen in the hood.Jm2c


----------



## KrushR

Just had a great idea while reading this thread...dry ice under the hood! I'm wondering how that would work. I have to clean my garage in two weeks, then I'm going to start building my reaper's frame. I figure I'll go big, so I'm gunning for 7' tall.


----------



## theric85

your monster mud reaper is bad to the bone!! may have to make one for this year. im not sure if i like that you cant tell if it has a right arm. i know its not there in view, due to it being i guess imaginably draped in the fabric. any ideas on making it levitate?


----------



## sikntwizted

No skull in mine. I used a piece of black burlap pushed further back. Creates the illusion of "nothingness." I can see where a skull would be cool.


----------



## theric85

Just got back from Lowes a few minutes ago with 90% of the materials for my reaper project. I'll get some pics up tomorrow when we get started on it.

Picked up the rest of my pieces today, hopefully ill be able to get the chicken wire on it and the burlap on it to see what m in for. More soon.


----------



## theric85

well here is mine. just finished it up this morning. that is some sloppy business. i am still needing to put finishing touches on it. gotta make a blade for the scythe, its two colors because im not sure which color it is going to be yet. and i am planning on corpsing a skeleton and hanging it from the left hand, i might give him some eyes. not sure yet. i would like to make some type ot hand for it, i might mess around with that later on in the season.

done a few changed tonight, i put my rapture head and hands that i bought from spirit. i might keep them in, gives it some more evilness.


----------



## Kelloween

great job!!


----------



## hallowicked

Started buying materials today. I will be starting as soon as the snow melts.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

hope you post a measured drawing of the blade.have wanted one for years and I can't get the dimensions and shape right on the blade.


----------



## jwren531

I know this is an older thread, but I loved the Grim Reaper instructions and wanted to try my hand at it. This is what I ended up with!!! I have photos of my entire process under my FB page Haunting Jrod if anyone is interested.


----------



## slcjeeper

Ah, very cool! Looks like you'll get some interesting shadows from the fringe edges. Great job!


----------



## nickdunn

Just a general question on these reapers, some of these reapers look pretty large, where does everyone store them in the off season?


----------



## jwren531

I just made my reaper this year, so I've only had him stored in the back of my garage until Halloween. As for off season storage, I have a large shed out back that I may be placing him in. My reaper is about 7' tall, so storage is a challenge. He's not easy to maneuver around either. I put him on a two wheeler and wheel him to where he needs to be, but it's awkward due to his top heaviness.


----------



## The_Caretaker

I store mine in my basement in a corner


----------



## Headquarters

That is super cool. Great detail and parts list. This is why I am so glad I joined the forum!!!


----------



## Headquarters

Awesome!!! Looks really good!!!!


----------



## EveningKiss

My old reaper from 3 years ago had started to fall forward. Making a new one this year. Just out of curiosity. How are people moving their reaper? Mine is over 7 feet tall and requires 2 people to move OR laying it on its side and dragging (not recommended)


----------



## GhoulishCop

EveningKiss,

I use a small hand truck. I put it the plate under the plywood base and tilt it back onto the handles. Makes it easy to move across the yard.

Rich


----------



## Tim Correia

I am new here. I have to say this reaper project is amazing. I am going to try it for our haunted house this year.


----------



## RCIAG

I just can't backread 30+ pages right now at work so Imma ask here & now, is there a way to make this thing in 2 parts, ya know, for storage & weight?


----------



## Tim Correia

RCIAG said:


> I just can't backread 30+ pages right now at work so Imma ask here & now, is there a way to make this thing in 2 parts, ya know, for storage & weight?


I was thinking the same thing. I'm sure there is a way. You would just have to be very creative. Maybe have a metal fence post for the bottom and slide the pvc pipe into it?


----------



## theric85

i would think you would do more harm than good trying to move it all of the time. once the monster mud dries, its very unforgiving.


----------



## RCIAG

Maybe if the cowl/headpiece were separate?


----------



## EveningKiss

Just did some repair work to mine. He was starting to lean and on inspection a few of the screws had pulled out making the support poles useless. A little open chest surgery and he is almost good as new. Even found out he has a pet spider hiding under his kilt. Put him on some wheels and now he is taller than my garage making his exit a little percarous lol. 
I will be starting a new reaper slightly different Sunday.


----------



## Tim Correia

I know the monster mud is basically joint compound. Has anyone tried polyurethane instead? I'm thinking that it would be more forgiving. I'm thinking that it will have to be moved and stored someplace during the off season.


----------



## jimmyzdc

*Broken Pix Fixed*

Holy Broken Links Batman! I've been absent for a couple years from Halloween as we moved and been going through a heavy remodel of our new home so I kind of neglected the tutorials. I went ahead and spent some time fixing my original picture links so they should all be visible again.

My reaper is in dire need of repair this year as I had it sitting out in the elements all year while we were remodeling. He is leaning over now as the rain and wind have taken a toll on him. Hopefully I will get to spend a few needed hours on him soon and bring him back to his glory days.


----------



## Tim Correia

The more I think about I am going to try to do this with fiberglass. I could do it in two pieces and fiberglass is light and durable. I have fg experience from building my old cars.


----------



## DarkPrincess

How do you affix the soaked burlap onto the chicken wire?


----------



## LadyGoats

I haven't made the Monster Mud Reaper (though, after checking out all of the awesome reapers that have been made from this tute, I'm now thinking of a good place to put him!!), but having experience with monster mud *and* chicken wire, I think it's safe to say that just placing the soaked burlap on the chicken wire is enough to keep it in place. The monster mud will mold itself around the wire, and as it dries, will create a good bond. Not saying that it'd be permanently adhered, or anything, but it should work for a prop like this. xoxo


----------



## nbad311

Ok, so he still needs some touchups and the finishing touches, so I have been hesitant to take any photos, but my neighbor sent me this text the other day:









The original tutorial for this guy is great, but he's still a pretty challenging project. 
Some issues I ran into along the way: 
-the extended arm is a biatch to get to stay propped up. I did the arm support for the first extension of PVC pipe, but that is not where the problem was. It's at the height of the arm/and where the arm starts to go upwards, the PVC joints move and fall under extra weight. I think I may have needed to glue the joint pieces for some extra stick. Consequently, his arm isn't strong enough to hold up a real lantern, so I'm going to have to find a fake/plastic/ substitute, or different lightweight object.
- The chicken wire is meeeeeeean. It comes rolled up, and wants to stay rolled up! As I was cutting my pieces, it was recoiling and I ended up with no-makeup-needed scratches all over my hands, arms, and even a nice gash on my cheek!
- Had some burlap trouble, getting the large pieces completed mud-covered in one dip, so I had to submerge them as much as possible and then do a lot of manual mud application. Definitely a two person job! 
- He's a bit awkward to move, so I think I'm going to add two small handle bars of some sort to the edges of the base for easier moving. 

But. ... Besides those things. He is f'ing awesome. 8 feet tall from ground to cap. The monster mud dries great and he's pretty lightweight overall. I'm trying to figure out how soon I can display him in the front yard.


----------



## DocFoghorn

I've seen several versions of this deeper on Pinterest but this is the first step by step on how to do the project. Thanks, looks great and heading to hardware store in AM for the supplies.


----------



## Zombiarty_Marie

I really like that you added a detailed list. Thanks! It looks really cool.


----------



## viccez

Great post I know now my next project!


----------



## HBHaunter




----------



## HBHaunter

Sorry for the side view. I'm trying ti figure out how to change it.


----------



## Scatterbrains

HBHaunter said:


> Sorry for the side view. I'm trying ti figure out how to change it.


What material are you using?


----------



## HBHaunter

Harbor freight canvas drop cloth with a rebar armature covered in chicken wire. I wish I would have taken more pictures but like all my projects I get into the zone and I forget all about the camera


----------



## Starlight

I've seen this guy before. Awesome job. Would love to try to do it, if I can. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## gsxjoe

Thanks Jimmyzdc for the tutorial! Can't figure out how to rotate pix on here, any ideas?


----------



## thekennychaneyband

Is he ok to be in the rain or does it need to stay covered?


----------



## Witchy WomanNky

Ours stayed out all October and he was fine.


----------



## wetegg

Here's mine...followed directions pretty close. I used Plasti-Dip to seal it instead of masonry sealer. So far so good.
Thanks for the tutorial !!!


----------



## MummyOf5

Where did you get that much plasti-dip?


----------



## wetegg

MummyOf5 said:


> Where did you get that much plasti-dip?


Wasn't that much just 4 spray cans, I applied it after the mud was dry. I still used the monster mud but substituted the masonary sealer with plasti-dip.


----------



## MummyOf5

Cool. It turned out really nice.


----------



## spaniard

Hello everyone! First post here... first let me say that you guys are all so awesome! Very nice props all of them... I just bought my first house and the wifey is letting me decorate for halloween! (SUCKER!!!!) So i've decided to do this MM Reaper for my front yard. I'm buying the stuff this weekend, I know it's pretty late, but better late than never... 

I'm a little confused about somethings... mainly the MM and the Drylock....

To make the monster mud I have to use 1/2 gallon of black paint with.... drywall mud (five gallons worth?), which I take it, is drywall joint compound?

Once that dries, I'll have to seal it, so that is when I use the Drylok, correct? Do I just paint it on?

If all of this is correct, is there a specific type of drylok that I should get? Some people are saying the drylok is expensive, are they buying the five gallon or the one gallon, what is needed? (I'm looking to make a 6 foot reaper)

if... i'm sorry... IF all of this is correct, and I get to this point... will I need to paint the reaper black or will it already dry to be dark? 

Thanks in advance to everyone for their pics, their ideas, their help, and for giving me the itch!!!!

-Spaniard


----------



## katsscare

Welcome, I too an fairly new here but lovin' it. As for Drylock and Monster Mud, you have the MM correct. Drylock is just painted on your piece. You can buy drylock in different colors. I usually have the paint store (Home Depot) tint the Drylock a little darker for projects black projects. That helps with less painting. You shouldn't need more than a gallon. Good luck and welcome.
Kat


----------



## eightcircuits

here is my attempt. I used gray dry lik and weathered with flat black. Thanks jimmy for the inspiration. Your reaper and terras stones got me hooked last fall.


----------



## spaniard

katsscare said:


> Welcome, I too an fairly new here but lovin' it. As for Drylock and Monster Mud, you have the MM correct. Drylock is just painted on your piece. You can buy drylock in different colors. I usually have the paint store (Home Depot) tint the Drylock a little darker for projects black projects. That helps with less painting. You shouldn't need more than a gallon. Good luck and welcome.
> Kat



Ok.... thank you so much.... here's hoping everything comes out ok!


----------



## Mikew8845

Here is a couple of videos and pics of my monster mud reapers attached to my entrance columns


----------



## Mikew8845

Here is a couple of videos and pics of my monster mud reapers attached to my entrance columns 
View attachment 221963

View attachment 221964


----------



## madmanmarz

Here is my take on the reaper. I can't thank all of you enough for the inspiration to tackle this project. It stands a little over 6ft tall. Used a traditional monster mud mix of latex paint and drywall compound. We are going to paint it with weatherproofing sealer....


----------



## Dyne

Thanks to this thread (and a recent visit to the Magic Kingdom's Haunted Mansion to kick my halloween inspiration back into place) I, too have started making a Reaper. Actually I started it just short of three weeks ago, but I'm working alone and it isn't being built at my house, but at a friends, so I typically only put a few hours per day, a few days a week, and it's been going slowly. And my computer died in the meantime, so I haven't been able to post about it or my other projects.

Though I haven't worked with Monster Mud specifically, I'm no stranger to the basic process; I have an art degree and have done a few chicken wire armatures and plaster/plaster gauze sculptures as part of my coursework. However, the last time I did such a thing was over a decade ago, and on a much smaller scale. Not counting the Weeping Angel that I started on a few years ago (because I only really made the head), I've never attempted anything life size, much less the 7+ foot monstrosity I'm presently building. I went a bit nuts, too, and wired it not only for lighting but also for sound: there's 6x9 car speaker that has been cluttering up the place that I've now hung from the armature in the middle of the chest cavity.

It's not done yet, but I've taken plenty of pictures, so I'll probably make an in-depth post at some point ... though given how quickly Halloween approaches, it may have to wait until after the day. I've got several other projects in the works, including another static sculpture prop. I think I may use the carpet adhesive technique for that one rather than monster mud, as the damp weather here is creating logistical issues with the reaper.

One of these years I'll learn to start working on stuff sooner than I typically do (mid-September)...


----------



## Catherine

thank you very much for the great instructions!!! Mine is almost done!!


----------



## krcapazzi

*My first MM attempt*

So after stalking this thread for the last week or so, I went out and bought what I needed to make the monster mud reaper. Might I add this forum is extremely helpful for anyone new to this kind of thing like myself. A lot of great talent here and people willing to share helpful knowledge of the obstacles one might come across when trying a DIY project like this. So, I figured, I might as well show my appreciation 7 years from the original post, and share with you guys my MM reaper. Here he is, hope you like it.


----------



## jjr

I have never used drylok before. When I apply it to the reaper how much will the color change?


----------



## slcjeeper

Drylok is usually available at Home Depot in gray and white. It's also tintable so you can color match pretty good.


----------



## jjr

So here's my reaper last night after I finished painting. I'll get a better picture of him outside this evening. Thanks for the tutorial!!


----------



## Ellie13

I am almost done with my reaper. But I think it would be best to put a 2x4 base on the bottom to make it heavier so the wind wont tip it over. I am worried that he is top heavy.






He is too thin and his pointing arm is not at the right angle but all in all I have had fun making him. Do any of you reaper makers have an opinion one way or the other for me? I don't like the square piece on the bottom and think that the 2x4 base painted black would make it look more finished as well. Ellie


----------



## jjr

All of the parts of the board that were showing were painted black. I think it looks better than the wood.

If you are worried about him blowing over, you could always drill holes in the base and put heavy tent stakes through them.


----------



## jjr

Here's the full Reaper in the yard. I still need to set up lights, fog machine, and a few other props.


----------



## hoegaarden_bier

Thanks for this step-by-step.... 
after looking for the right materials in Belgium, it turned out to be great.


----------



## Starlight

Great reaper! It's still on my list, maybe next year. Looks like you were all set to have a great night!


----------



## hoegaarden_bier

hoegaarden_bier said:


> Thanks for this step-by-step....
> after looking for the right materials in Belgium, it turned out to be great.
> View attachment 228243
> View attachment 228244


Wasn't easy to make,... The 4-6 feet burlap is a b*tch to mud,...but it worked out ok,... Did it all by myself,... Is workable if your a bit handy 
I used wood (2x2) as a base and chickenwire And a x-mas tree base as a bottom stand( with added stones for stability) . Today I stored it on my attick,... A bit tricky to move up there, but it worked,.... 

No extra painting needed here,... Just dark brown paint, dry wall, and burlap...


----------



## Dyne

Ellie13 said:


> He is too thin and his pointing arm is not at the right angle but all in all I have had fun making him. Do any of you reaper makers have an opinion one way or the other for me? I don't like the square piece on the bottom and think that the 2x4 base painted black would make it look more finished as well. Ellie


The thinness makes him look ghost-like, at least in that photo. That's not a bad thing.

My wood base was waterproofed (grey) like the rest of the reaper; I just covered it with leaves and such


----------



## Ellie13

Thanks JJR. My Hubby thinks the same thing about the stakes (c:


----------



## Ellie13

jjr said:


> I still need to set up lights, fog machine, and a few other props.
> 
> View attachment 228042


I bet it will look awesome in the dark as well.


----------



## Ellie13

Dyne said:


> The thinness makes him look ghost-like, at least in that photo. That's not a bad thing.
> 
> My wood base was waterproofed (grey) like the rest of the reaper; I just covered it with leaves and such


I think you are right about the color and leaves. I have decided to make a last minute change and do him black and use him as "The ghost of Christmas future". And of course that means I now have to do a Ghost of Christmas past and a Scrooge headstone. (c:


----------



## Ellie13

hoegaarden_bier said:


> Wasn't easy to make,... The 4-6 feet burlap is a b*tch to mud,...but it worked out ok,... Did it all by myself,
> .


I used sheets instead of burlap and it was easier to handle by myself. It took 4 straight hours to mud but I loved every second of it. My back however.... (c:


----------



## The Scare Doctor

What was your total cost for one?


----------



## Shelby Rae

Could I ask how much (ballpark) this cost you in total? Just trying to budget it out  Looks AWESOME. 

Thanks!


----------



## theric85

Shelby Rae said:


> Could I ask how much (ballpark) this cost you in total? Just trying to budget it out  Looks AWESOME.
> 
> Thanks!


I would say around $100.


----------



## dogmaratt

Very nice guys.....I may do this this weekend.....


----------



## Woodsy

I have waited long enough I am going to do this this year and will try and take pictures as I go.


----------



## ThatMOM

I made mine from this build 2 or 3 years ago and cost me about $75, however "Stan" as everyone calls him has not been waterproofed and stays in my haunted basement year round...mine stands about 7 ft tall. I've had offers of $300-400 for him.  He was my first big build and these instructions helped me greatly!!


----------



## Rachel M

I'm talking with my Dad about making this. We were considering using maybe muslin or canvas because they won't hold onto as much mud, and make the prop a little lighter. Do you think these fabrics will work, or is the muslin best because it's thicker and may hold pleats and folds better under the weight of the wet mud?


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Muslin will work, it is lighter, but that also means it's WEAKER, so you need to pay much more attention to your form as it won't support it's own weight once dry. It's harder to work the monster mud in, one trick I did learn was if you wet the muslin before, and wring as much water back out as you can before you start, it goes a lot easier. 

Pleurant mini done in muslin










Muslin cloth used for the 'sheet' here. 











One thing you may want to consider, however, and I'm working on perfecting it now, is modifying the Mr Chicken way:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-and-step-by-step/139339-corpsing-how-mr-chicken-way.html


Where he uses paper towel, I've been using muslin and dipping it into paint (with just enough latex added so it cleans up easier cause I can't stand gloves) and using it like you would monster mud. 

Thus far I've been very pleased, waiting to see how it holds up before declaring it the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Woodsy

OK I have just finished the MM portion and am waiting for him to dry. It will be 90 today and tomorrow so that should not be an issue. What does concern me is the main post id bent WAY over inside, I have heard nobody say they had issues. It looks fairly straight in the photo but I am concerned, will it straighten out some when it drys ?


----------



## HalloweenDrJon

These aren't done yet- still need waterproofed and painted....but coming along nice!


----------



## deadhouseplant

HalloweenDrJon said:


> These aren't done yet- still need waterproofed and painted....but coming along nice!


I really like how yours are looking! How many yards of burlap did you need to make all four?


----------



## HalloweenDrJon

Each one uses about 7 yards- they stand about 7 ft tall. I needed that height for easier storage later. Has anyone sprayed the masonry waterproofing paint vs using a brush?


----------



## Ellie13

I used black flex seal on my reaper because he is doubling as the ghost of Christmas future. If you use spray cans of anything be sure and get the attachment that allows you to not press the little paint button but spray like a hose. (c:


----------



## cbhaunt

I too am finally making one for my cemetery this year. 
Thought on making the armature with 1" pvc and SpiderhillProps' spider joints, and chicken wire for body and head form. 
Thought on using 24"x 72" strips of burlap but have not found anyone using these yet, just big sheets of burlap. So not sure how that'll look with MonsterMud. 
Other option is landscape fabric or bedsheets. 
The Wife said make it look nice so it lasts the Canadian winters as she wants it outside in backyard year round. (Guess the guileteen, stockade and electric chair out all year has helped!) 
Armature build this weekend and if anyone has advice for burlap or landscape fabric, do share. Even if it's a Don't use! I get one shot at making it for year round use so needs to be done right.


----------



## CupcakeKiller702

Your creation was an inspiration. We made a monster mud reaper last year with a different take. It takes up significant real estate in my garage. LOL Here's our version. My husband did most of the work. I helped fling the mud.


----------



## Cam

Very very nice and informative, thank you for sharing. Family and I are in the process of working on it


----------



## Phil Locklear

Awesome item! Would definitely freak the neighbourhood out!


----------



## Nightstalker32

Hey guys, brand new member here. I have always loved halloween but have little diy skills. This is the first project I wanna try. My question though, is bout the pvc sizes. The cross and elbows only say how many but not the inches.


----------



## mrha

This is great! What are all the parts you used? I'm curious on how you built this and the dimensions for all the pieces !


----------



## daddywoofdawg

Your best off for the heavy stuff going at least 1" 1 1/4".


----------



## alisea

Hello

sorry to disturb you, but i have few questions : I'm french and i have some difficulty to find the "monster mud" texture, drywall haven't the same name here : so someone can explain me what it's exactly ? thank you very much


----------



## daddywoofdawg

Joint compound is called “Enduit” in france.
Traditional Monster Mud Recipe:

5 parts – Drywall joint compound
1 part – Exterior latex paint
http://www.madcityhaunt.com/blog/guide/what-is-monster-mud/


----------



## Dyne

Dyne said:


> It's not done yet, but I've taken plenty of pictures, so I'll probably make an in-depth post at some point ... though given how quickly Halloween approaches, it may have to wait until after the day.


Due to my brother's death November, I never got around to making that in-depth post. But I have now uploaded some of my pictures, which you can view on this gallery.

If you just want to see what it ended up looking like, here's a pic of the reaper at night:


I intend to improve him, but I doubt I'll have time for a full rebuild this season due to other projects, so I may have to just do a quickie repair.


----------



## soap witch

Here is my reaper. Awesome tutorial!


----------



## gsxjoe




----------



## Nashces

Mine is getting close to being done. Great Tutorial here and very inspiring. I mad mine a bit bigger he stands at 7 foot 6. And really wanted the shredded look. Just so ya know Burlap in BIG pieces is very hard to work with monster mud  Very Very heavy.


----------



## dolomite501

. My version. Thx for the guide


----------



## bumpkin

nice! i havent tried the monster mud yet. does it take a long time to dry on something like this?


----------



## dolomite501

bumpkin said:


> nice! i havent tried the monster mud yet. does it take a long time to dry on something like this?


Took about a day with a fan blowing on it.


----------



## Ari Anna

this is my ... I have to improve it but thanks for the idea


----------



## jackied

So you did not use Monster Mud? You used Drylok instead?? I'm looking to make one of these, but more like a ghost than a reaper, with the fabric loose at the bottom, and was wondering a better alternative to Monster Mud


----------



## jwren531

Hello! I just saw your post and wasn't sure who you directed your question to. I'll answer up though considering that I used BOTH monster mud and DryLok on my reaper. First, I built his his frame with PVC, then wrapped and shaped with chicken wire. I then shaped out the burlap and coated THICKLY with monster mud. After it dried completely, I then coated it several times with tinted drylok (the store will tint for you). I added drylok for the extra protection and added "stone" appearance. After the drylok dried completely, I then used the black spray paint and water hose technique. Drench areas of the reaper with water, and immediately spray with black spray paint. As soon as I apply the spray paint, I then immediately apply water (I used mist setting on the spray nozzle). You don't want the paint to dry before you add the water. When you add the water, the pain will run, which gives the reaper an aged look. It also helps to darken the drylok. I hope this info is helpful!


----------



## Sundevilfanaz

I am taking a stab at making two reapers this year. However I am going to attempt to use dyed canvas instead of monster mud as I need to be able to break these down somewhat to store them. I can redo the canvas each year of need be but will attempt to starch them to give them some rigidity.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GhoulishCop

Good luck, but you'll find the monster mud gives you all the rigidity you need. No starch necessary. I made a figure using canvas and it's as rigid as you could want.


----------



## Sundevilfanaz

Here is a rough draft of my reaper. Dyed the canvas black but turned more grayish. Right now I have the canvas robe clipped in place. I will put some sort of adhesive to keep things a bit more together. Remember my goal is to be able to break this down after Halloween to store it so no monster mud for me. I might hit them with some ride to glow under black light.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMarbs

This is the reason I joined. I have two lamps that I picked up for free that will work perfectly. Now just to set them up as solar lights instead of kerosene.


----------



## DarqPhlame

Here's our version of the Reaper. 7'9" tall with his little buddy


----------



## HalloWookie

Love this thread, I wanted to try to make something for the first time this year and this inspired me to do it! Here's my attempt at the reaper. Thanks so much for the tutorial!
Apparently I dont have enough posts for images, so next one


----------



## HalloWookie

Ok hers my finished product!


----------



## Sundevilfanaz

My two 95% finished reapers

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarqPhlame

Well the 2 major props complete for this year..(now I have to figure out what other tombstones to create in the next 2 weeks!!!)(any ideas?)


----------



## mdutso

Here is my first attempt at making a monster mud grim reaper. It is about 7'6" like how it turned out, had planned on having it blacked out under the hood but when I was mudding it, the hood started to sag so my daughter grabbed a skull that was laying around and we used that to hold in place. I had some extra mud and burlap so i made a cover that i can place over the skull to get the black out effect if we want that look. 
Got some great ideas of this thread, thanks already planning on next years props using monster mud.


----------



## mdutso

I really like the front of your reaper, the robe looks very authentic, I did mine and it looks too smooth , you did a great job


----------



## GilbertStreetCemetery

Well we tried this for the first time came out alright we think. Added a milk jug skull material used wood, PVC pipe, chicken wire, burlap from ac Moore, oil lantern Walmart $5 and monster mud 5:1 ratio. A video is attached for more about what we did. Monster Mud Reaper https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5tlE6h925Po


----------



## GilbertStreetCemetery

What does everyone recommend for sealing? I heard water based poly in a spray bottle anyone tried this or know a site to visit and see a tutorial on it


----------



## TosaTerror

I have a question for you experienced monster mud creators. I created my first monster mud reeper over the weekend. After the compound fully dried (I let it sit for a week), I then applied a coat of Drylock to it. I added some black exterior paint to the drylock to get the gray I was looking for. Once that dries, and since I already have it the color I want, do I really need to paint over this with more exterior paint? 

I only ask because I've seen many people paint over the drylock, but is that only to achieve the color they prefer? I would think adding paint to the drylock - to get your desired color - would allow you to skip the top coat paint step, right? I guess I would understand that the top coat exterior paint would add an extra layer of protection, on top of the drylock...but I would think drylock (mixed with exterior paint) would achieve the same results. Or am I wrong here?

Also, I noticed that when I painted on the drylock, the monster mud softened a little bit. Does that harden back up after the drylock fully dries/cures?


----------



## Glsec507

I want to make a couple reaper/ghosts that resemble these. However I'm leery of going the whole monster mud route mainly due to weight and weather concerns. I've made props in the past and have good luck with just chicken wire, clothing and spray paint. 

Is there any reason why I couldn't just create a frame out of pvc/wood/conduit, use chicken wire for the body and spray the fabric with a stiffener and a color of choice? These will be used outside and will be placed and left until the season is over. Rain wind and possible snow elements are guaranteed. 

Any input appreciated


----------



## chachabella

You could. But my monster mud projects have been outside the entire month of October for 5 years now and show no sign of weather decay. I also have wood and chicken wire armature with cloth over it and I can say that the monster mud projects have much better detail and shape, Either way you choose will be fine. I suggest doing both to see which one you ultimately prefer.


----------



## Glsec507

chachabella said:


> You could. But my monster mud projects have been outside the entire month of October for 5 years now and show no sign of weather decay. I also have wood and chicken wire armature with cloth over it and I can say that the monster mud projects have much better detail and shape, Either way you choose will be fine. I suggest doing both to see which one you ultimately prefer.


Did you coat the monster mud with any additional paint/waterproofing agent?


----------



## TosaTerror

Anxiously awaiting chachabella's answer to Glsec507's question. I just created my first monster mud reaper, and I applied two thick coats of drylock (mixed with some black paint) as a top coat to seal it. If I can get 5 years out of mine with "no sign of weather decay", I would be extremely happy. 

Even with the drylock, I'm still very nervous on how this will hold up in our rainy and cold Wisconsin October this Halloween.


----------



## chachabella

On one of my tombstone I sprayed clear Flex-Seal as an experiment. And that was ...ok. The following season that tombstone however took on a decidedly greenish hue. Which isn't terrible. But it wasn't worth my bother to spray the rest of them or anything else because I didn't feel it added any real benefit. 

The others are all "unprotected" and doing just fine is Missouri which rains pretty non-stop during October. Perhaps my paint to joint compound was heavier on the paint? Or the fact that I painted over the monster mud to highlight and shade and detail. But they don't really show any wear at all. When I pull them out of the garage in 2 weeks I can upload pictures to show.


----------



## TosaTerror

chachabella said:


> On one of my tombstone I sprayed clear Flex-Seal as an experiment. And that was ...ok. The following season that tombstone however took on a decidedly greenish hue. Which isn't terrible. But it wasn't worth my bother to spray the rest of them or anything else because I didn't feel it added any real benefit.
> 
> The others are all "unprotected" and doing just fine is Missouri which rains pretty non-stop during October. Perhaps my paint to joint compound was heavier on the paint? Or the fact that I painted over the monster mud to highlight and shade and detail. But they don't really show any wear at all. When I pull them out of the garage in 2 weeks I can upload pictures to show.


Really?!?! So just the exposed hardened joint compound withstood the elements over 5 years? I suppose the top coat of paint helped protect it as well. I do have paint mixed with my compound as well. Along with paint mixed with the drylock. I feel a little better about this now.

Thanks!


----------



## chachabella

TosaTerror said:


> Really?!?! So just the exposed hardened joint compound withstood the elements over 5 years?
> Thanks!


I promise.


----------



## Diabolical

I couldn't find any drylock today, but I got a spray can called waterseal, will that work for my monster mud statue. I don't think it rain here but just in case. I also need to find a lantern.


----------



## Zombie-Mombie

Wonderful tutorial - I'm going to give this a try too.... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Diabolical

Where do you find burlap? I just got some old sheets. Will that work?


----------



## hoegaarden_bier

Diabolical said:


> Where do you find burlap? I just got some old sheets. Will that work?


Using regular old sheets probably work as well, but burlap has a nice texture to it....


----------



## TosaTerror

I used old sheets and I was very pleased with how it turned out. Plus I would think the sheets will be a little easier to use compared to the heavy burlap.


----------



## Scarab

How is this reaper holding up over time?

Scarab


----------



## Zombie4*

I think you have a great idea! I made 2 of these reapers last year. Im not a fan of monster mud so I used painting canvas drop cloths and truck bed liner spray. I picked this technique up from Stiltbeast. These are weatherproof.


----------



## EveningKiss

EveningKiss said:


> View attachment 135133
> 
> 
> My guy from the side in the lawn. I need to work out lighting. Im happy with how this guy came out. thanks for the Totorial!


WELP My reaper I built in 2012 died. I put him on wheels to make him easier to move but the center pole wasn't strong enough. Rebuilding this year with 2 inch center pole.


----------



## Talon

I've read through this whole thread and plan on starting my build on Friday. I purchased most of the supplies while shopping for another project, all I need is the Dry-Lock and the paint. I have 2 main concerns:

1: The Base... It can get windy in my area and I want to be sure it's stable. I'm not sure the MDF base will be enough. Any other ideas?
2: Storage... I don't have a lot of indoor space to store this guy. Will the MM last if I keep the figure stored outdoors covered with a tarp or will that just retain moisture and cause problems?

With regard to storage, has anyone tried building this in sections that can be taken apart for storage and re-assembled? Thanks!


----------



## EveningKiss

New reaper made and up. I still have the problem of him being front heavy and wanting to fall over. I wonder if some of that is the dolly I have under neath to make him move easier. If anyone has any ideas on how to make him more stable I am willing to take ideas!


----------



## Lord_kobel

For the stability issues, what about holes in the base through which you can hammer pegs into the ground? Failing that, how about large, heavy rocks attached to the base to lower the centre of gravity?


----------



## ServantofTwilight

Where do you use the adaptors and are they male, female, or one of each?


----------



## NCMonster

Anyone know how the burlap is placed around the torso? Is it placed over the head and shoulders like a poncho? Or, is it wrapped around the toroso like one would a bath towel?


----------



## NCMonster

I like this reaper. And i see in youtube some guy made a simple one with Bed Liner spray paint. ( 



 ) So idea is a combo of the two, the frame and body from this tutorial ++ using the bedliner and head ideam, which is instant waterproofing and seal. Anyone try this here? Comments, advice?


----------



## stick

On my reaper I made I started out like the one Alan Hobbs made in video above but found out it was going to take maybe 20 plus cans of spray on bedlner. I then saw some place (maybe here) that someone used asphalt sealer and I dipped the cloth in it and let it soak up in the cloth. Asphalt sealer $30 for five gallon bucket but it will need a few days to dry and will be stiff if you let it soak up in the cloth really good. Wear rubber gloves when dipping in the sealer and old clothes you do not care about because it does not come off.


----------



## NCMonster

Nice! Thanks @stick! 20 Cans! Yeesh!


----------



## stick

Yeah if you do not treat the cloth before spaying the cloth will suck up the paint like water. One can of spray on bedliner does not go far I found out on cloth.


----------



## NCMonster

stick said:


> Yeah if you do not treat the cloth before spaying the cloth will suck up the paint like water. One can of spray on bedliner does not go far I found out on cloth.


Hey Stick. Thanks for the speedy reply. Another question. How how is the burlap is placed around on the torso? Is it placed over the head and shoulders like a poncho? Or, is it wrapped around the torso like one would a bath towel?


----------



## stick

I have Two strips of burlap the first and biggest piece has a hole for the neck and is place over the frame like a poncho. the second smaller piece of burlap is drape over the head and around the neck as you see in the picture.


----------



## ToxicBiohaz

I made this guy last year as my first monster mud project, unfortunately this year when I pulled him out of the shed the mud had started cracking like dirt during a drought. Chunks have started coming off. Any tips on what I did wrong or extra steps I should have taken.


----------



## NCMonster

ToxicBiohaz said:


> I made this guy last year as my first monster mud project, unfortunately this year when I pulled him out of the shed the mud had started cracking like dirt during a drought. Chunks have started coming off. Any tips on what I did wrong or extra steps I should have taken.



Just finished mine. It’s beautiful! 

To your question, did u use the drylok? I intend to store mine outside in tarps.


----------



## Talon

ToxicBiohaz said:


> I made this guy last year as my first monster mud project, unfortunately this year when I pulled him out of the shed the mud had started cracking like dirt during a drought. Chunks have started coming off. Any tips on what I did wrong or extra steps I should have taken.


What process did you use? I made mine with the classic Monster Mud recipe, Drylok, and paint. He's been outside for a year in Michigan weather and still looks like new.


----------



## Dcremer

Thank you. I made 2 and instructions were great.


----------



## Talon

I did get mine finished in 2018. He's been outside since then and is 99.9% waterproof.


----------



## TMills

Hey! New to the site but have had this guy saved in my to do list for years now... I am FINALLY in a place where I can make him but Im having some trouble with the dimensions. The zombie tronix calculator isnt working anymore... can anyone help me with sizes to cut my pipe? Im so excited to see how he turns out. Yall have some AMAZING creations!!!


----------



## danimal3114u

Talon said:


> I did get mine finished in 2018. He's been outside since then and is 99.9% waterproof.
> View attachment 733160
> View attachment 733161
> View attachment 733162
> View attachment 733163


This looks amazing [mention]Talon [/mention] , great job! Did any particular how-to match your approach? I’d love mine to look similar to yours with the dark grey/black and a lightweight look to the cloak!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talon

danimal3114u said:


> This looks amazing [mention]Talon [/mention] , great job! Did any particular how-to match your approach? I’d love mine to look similar to yours with the dark grey/black and a lightweight look to the cloak!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Sorry for not replying sooner. Nothing in particular, I just followed the basic concept. I painted it dark grey and lightened it up with drybrushing lighter greys until I got it where I liked it. I used burlap so it's not as light as it looks. 

Having been outside since 2018 it's starting to show some wear so I may try to patch it or do it over again this year.


----------



## Azaniv666

Hi I've been looking for a grim reaper costume and wanted to know what kind of material you used and where I could purchase it? Your reaper is exactly what I'm going for. I don't want the cheap basic costume they sell at stores. I love the layered look. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated thanks 😊


----------



## Woodsy

OK my fellow haunters. I finished my second attempt at a Reaper a few weeks back but have had no time to put up an update on the forum . Her are a few pics and a link at the bottom to a video showing the full prop ! 


































2021 Reaper


----------



## Dpm31m

*this guy is about 8 years old. Just needs a little paint touch up every once in a while. He’s about 7 ft. *


----------

